# The Official Axe Cordwood Challenge



## Multifaceted (Jan 19, 2019)

Nearly three months after my surgery, I decided to take up the axes and start the ACWC again since my injury put a swift end to my completion last year. This year, I am determined to complete the challenge, and it will be more of a challenge for me due to my recovering knee. Stay safe and happy chopping!

Here's a pic of the aftermath, video to follow:






Here are the rules:


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 20, 2019)

As promised, here is the compiled and edited video footage I took from yesterday's efforts. Just one ash tree, but it's a start, and frankly — a pretty good start!


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 20, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> As promised, here is the compiled and edited video footage I took from yesterday's efforts. Just one ash tree, but it's a start, and frankly — a pretty good start!


Good to see you're getting around with your new knee. Admittedly, I fast forwarded through most of the video, but saw enough to see you swinging with your brace on. Pretty soon you'll be able to go without that. 

I see he has 2 categories now: fellers challenge and buckers challenge. If he would only add the splitters challenge I would qualify as I easily get several cords a year split by hand! (A lot of us here would qualify for that.) Maybe defeats the purpose of the challenge...


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 20, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> Good to see you're getting around with your new knee. Admittedly, I fast forwarded through most of the video, but saw enough to see you swinging with your brace on. Pretty soon you'll be able to go without that.
> 
> I see he has 2 categories now: fellers challenge and buckers challenge. If he would only add the splitters challenge I would qualify as I easily get several cords a year split by hand! (A lot of us here would qualify for that.) Maybe defeats the purpose of the challenge...



Yeah, it was a long video, I know.... this was my first attempt at editing footage of this nature, so next time I'll probably shorten it up. Most of the other ACWC videos can be a little long too, typically those who view or sub to ax swinging or related videos are watching techniques and the effectiveness of the chops, so I figured I'd include that in my content for either praise or critique.

I've actually had the brace off and walking freely for about 2 months now. I only wear it while working outside as an added safety precaution. Walking around on wet, muddy, and snowy ground can be uneven or slippery, the brace just gives me added stability and rigidness on that leg if something were to happen. This level of activity has been approved by both my PT and surgeon  — but for now, only if it is on mostly flat ground. Uneven terrain (like in the bush) will come with time as my strength returns and the graft is fully integrated with my body. Fortunately, I have at least 4-5 small to medium sized trees than are easily accessible by me on flat ground, so they can keep me busy until my recovery progresses.

I understand what you're saying, though splitting with an ax is certainly not as strenuous nor does it require as much skill as felling, limbing, and most importantly - bucking with an ax. The majority of this challenge is bucking. Having a properly ground ax and good technique is the difference between an efficient worker and calling it quits due to exhaustion. These are dead skills, long replaced by crosscut saws and power equipment. A lot of people think this challenge, or using axes for anything other than splitting is stupid. Often, when I tell others about this, they look at me as if I had two heads...

As someone who splits all of my wood with an ax (not a maul), I am in your camp sharing that sense of pride of executing a laborious task by hand. You know, the minimum requirement for this challenge is a 8' long by 4' tall rick. The length of the cuts doesn't matter, so for most that's a half cord - easily doable if your willing and able. Who has time for this? I really don't either, but I want to make the time for it. With this challenge and these skills, you either get it, or you don't. It's definitely not for everyone.

I am eager to get back out there today, but the rain on top of the snow we had yesterday is very slippery with the overnight freeze, and the wind is blowing very hard right now. I'll probably go into the shop and work on a few projects instead, right after I tend to the wood stove.


----------



## LondonNeil (Jan 21, 2019)

Likewise a splitting only challenge I could enjoy personally. All my wood comes from a tree service so no felling and not loads of bucking for me to do. Splitting only isn't the same challenge though I can see. Tbh, splitting axe cut rounds looks hard and dangerous! I'll stick to saw cut, a block and the x27..... And live vicariously, admiring your efforts!


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Jan 21, 2019)

seems like a lot in chip is wasted bucking with an axe


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 21, 2019)

Trapper_Pete said:


> seems like a lot in chip is wasted bucking with an axe



It's not as much as you might think, maybe enough to fill up a 5 gal bucket or the same weight as 2-3 average splits. I'll rake it up after the ground dries up a little better. The chips make great kindling.

Check this video or on that very topic:


----------



## DSW (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd be interested if I had a good axe. Bucking would be slow but it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 21, 2019)

DSW said:


> I'd be interested if I had a good axe. Bucking would be slow but it wouldn't be the end of the world.



Heck, even a cheap axe with a proper grind will perform just as well as an expensive premium axe. I mean, it's literally a sharp piece of steel attached to a stick. Bucking, while the majority of the work when processing firewood with an axe, it can go fairly quickly and efficiently with good technique. That's the whole point of the challenge, to refine these skills.... If that's your thing


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Jan 21, 2019)

I cut a bunch of wood with an axe/ hatchet when I was a kid , we would go camping and grandpa had a half hatchet or some call it a carpenters hatchet hammer pole on one side blade on the other . I might have had a bit of ADHD the inability to sit still just give him a hatchet tell him it has to be dead or down and turn the kid loose in the woods.
at some point I was able to pack my dad's ax a 36" plumb 3 1/2 pound Michigan pattern I still have that ax and use it.

one year I though I hit pay dirt with the drift wood all sorts of it shoved far up on shore by some storm and nice and dry through , but man was that hard wood.

about the time I packed the full ax I of course thought I could buck 16 inch in diameter logs then found out they were really to wet to burn decent.

I wonder if that was the reasoning behind the "boys Ax" give the kid an ax and a pocket knife as soon as he is old enough and challenge him to go find fire wood like the **** of the past.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 21, 2019)

No doubt, dead wood can someone be so dry it is incredibly hard. The ash I was chopping in my video was along those lines, though not the hardest I've cut.

I've always interpreted the boys axe as in between a hatchet and a full sized axe, hence "boys axe". Kind of like a hand-and-a-half sword was called a "bastard sword"; not quite a greatsword, but larger and heavier than a long sword.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Jan 21, 2019)

most certainly a between ax between hatchet and full with a 2 to 2 1/2 pound head and 20-24 inch handle.


it seemed there was a boys rifle , a boys ax , every kid had a pocket knife probably more things than that , if dad had one likely the boy had one also.

I remember having a light claw hammer maybe 15-16 oz and a half a 6 foot folding ruler and a nail apron. I was probably about 6-7 when they started letting me go on the roof and shingle during roofing parties.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 21, 2019)

Trapper_Pete said:


> most certainly a between ax between hatchet and full with a 2 to 2 1/2 pound head and 20-24 inch handle.
> 
> 
> it seemed there was a boys rifle , a boys ax , every kid had a pocket knife probably more things than that , if dad had one likely the boy had one also.
> ...



Light axes and/or boys class axes are some of my preferred types to use. In my video I used a 2kg (4.4 lb) Basque axe on a 23" haft, then for the majority of the work I used a Kelly 2.5 lb double bit cruiser on a 28" haft. Another favorite of mine is a restored Hults Bruk single bit 2.25 lb on a 28" haft. Light axes lend more acceleration, though heavier axes apply greater force in certain situations. There's an axe for every job.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 22, 2019)

I'd be interested in giving this a try. Need to learn how to sharpen and rehang the old craftsman that's been sitting in the corner forever first.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 22, 2019)

James Miller said:


> I'd be interested in giving this a try. Need to learn how to sharpen and rehang the old craftsman that's been sitting in the corner forever first.



See page. 29 in this pamphlet (PDF warning):

http://www.bchmt.org/documents/education/AnAxetoGrind.pdf

Here's the accompanying video series: 

I prefer to use mostly a double-cut/single-cut bastard mill file to work the taper and angle of grind. The double cut removes a lot of stock, the single cut cuts smoother and is great for getting up close to the edge. Use the reflection of your cuts as a guide while you file.

Lowes sells decent files of this type: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-8-in-File/4326447

I would avoid newer Nicholson files as they are not as aggressive and tend to skate over even some of the softer hardened steels.

PM me if you want some pointers or have questions, I'm relatively local to you.


----------



## DSW (Jan 22, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Heck, even a cheap axe with a proper grind will perform just as well as an expensive premium axe. I mean, it's literally a sharp piece of steel attached to a stick.



I don't have any chopping axe. 

Few years back my buddy picked up a head, I put it on a handle I personally carved, it was very rough, used it for a while, got in a pinch and was using it as a wedge one day and it split. 

Had a cheap fiberglass axe, handle actually felt good but it broke, head was dull, was going to add a wooden handle and try to make it sharp but ended up losing it.

I've got two Estwing hatchets and a Fiskars splitting axe right now. I've fell one tree each with them in the last year but bucked with a saw.

I'd like to have a Basque or a Gransfors in 28-32 inches but we'll see.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 22, 2019)

Type of wood matter? Thinking it would be some pretty darn good core exercise to fell and buck...might just have to look for an appropriate axe. I would also need to learn how to keep an edge on one.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 22, 2019)

DSW said:


> I don't have any chopping axe.
> 
> Few years back my buddy picked up a head, I put it on a handle I personally carved, it was very rough, used it for a while, got in a pinch and was using it as a wedge one day and it split.
> 
> ...



The Basque axes are superb tools. The short handles are a little odd at first, but they are exceptional for bucking.



bowtechmadman said:


> Type of wood matter? Thinking it would be some pretty darn good core exercise to fell and buck...might just have to look for an appropriate axe. I would also need to learn how to keep an edge on one.



Nope, so long as it is wood. The main thing is to not use a saw of any sort. There is only one exception that rule and that is if you need to back cut and wedge to safely fall a tree in a certain direction, but otherwise - no saws allowed.

It is great cardio and upper body exercise!


----------



## DSW (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm in.

I went ahead and ordered a Fiskars chopping axe. It's not a glamorous axe but Fiskars makes a good working product for a great price.

I'll keep my eye out for something that I can put some work into myself. I've got Hickory out back and wouldn't mind doing some rough widdling.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 23, 2019)

DSW said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a Fiskars chopping axe. It's not a glamorous axe but Fiskars makes a good working product for a great price.
> 
> I'll keep my eye out for something that I can put some work into myself. I've got Hickory out back and wouldn't mind doing some rough widdling.



That's awesome! Your Fiskars should work very well, it doesn't need to be glamorous — it's a tool, and should be used as such


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyone selling an axe by chance on here? I haven't been able to view the rules video but I think I'm in.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 23, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Anyone selling an axe by chance on here? I haven't been able to view the rules video but I think I'm in.



I have a 3.75 lb Fulton single bit that I restored and hung on a 36" stick. It's been ground and sharpened and ready for work. If you cover shipping and the cost of the wood and leather sheath I'll send it up to you. PM if you're interested.

Might have others I'd be willing to part ways with, my working collection needs thinning...


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 23, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> I have a 3.75 lb Fulton single bit that I restored and hung on a 36" stick. It's been ground and sharpened and ready for work. If you cover shipping and the cost of the wood and leather sheath I'll send it up to you. PM if you're interested.
> 
> Might have others I'd be willing to part ways with, my working collection needs thinning...


Wow - you are making it really tempting in your effort to draw us into your cult! LOL

You do some beautiful work on restorations. I may have to do a walk in the woods later to see if I can come up with enough 8-10" sasafras and other easy pickings to join you...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 23, 2019)

That's what I'm thinking as well...I have some sassafras in the same size range that needs thinned out. Thinking that should be much easier than tackling oak.


----------



## LondonNeil (Jan 24, 2019)

The 'Ax to grind' video is great.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 24, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> Wow - you are making it really tempting in your effort to draw us into your cult! LOL
> 
> You do some beautiful work on restorations. I may have to do a walk in the woods later to see if I can come up with enough 8-10" sasafras and other easy pickings to join you...





bowtechmadman said:


> That's what I'm thinking as well...I have some sassafras in the same size range that needs thinned out. Thinking that should be much easier than tackling oak.



Ha ha, it's not a cult, it's just an alternative way to do things. It's easy to get used to modern conveniences, but often, for me at least - doing things the old fashioned way gives me solace and an appreciation for the workmanship. In my opinion, it goes hand-in-hand with burning wood for heat. Many can argue "why use and axe when you can use a chainsaw and hydro-splitter?" — well, then why burn wood when you can install a modern efficient heat pump? I understand that in the colder regions with older houses, electric heat can be expensive, as can oil heat; but so it gasoline, power saws, oil, chains, etc.... It's all relative.

Anyway, thank you. It's a hobby than grew legs and has become a lifestyle... but it's still fun and I enjoy it.

Good deal, that's a great way to start - with thinning smaller trees. I'll be doing that with some cherry, but lately it's been mostly ash for me. The biggest tree I've tackled so far was maybe 18"-20" in diameter at its base.


----------



## DSW (Jan 24, 2019)

I took the Fiskars splitting axe to a nearly frozen maple, about 10 inch in diameter and it worked me over pretty good.


----------



## DSW (Jan 25, 2019)

Got the chopping axe in today.

Boy, I love the feel of a shorter axe. I know everyone rants and raves about the 3 footers and I split with one I get it but that control with the shorter axe feels good. 

Edge is sharp, not razor sharp by any means. Estwing hatchets definitely come sharper but it's work ready out of the box.

Time to start chopping.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 25, 2019)

DSW said:


> I took the Fiskars splitting axe to a nearly frozen maple, about 10 inch in diameter and it worked me over pretty good.



Were you chopping the maple with your splitting axe?



DSW said:


> Got the chopping axe in today.
> 
> Boy, I love the feel of a shorter axe. I know everyone rants and raves about the 3 footers and I split with one I get it but that control with the shorter axe feels good.
> 
> ...



The axes I used in the video I posted with a 4.4 lb Basque on a 25" handle, and a 2.5 lb cruiser on a 28" handle. Long handles have their uses, like bucking while atop a large log, but otherwise a shorter handle is easier to wield and has better accuracy when bucking on the ground.


----------



## DSW (Jan 25, 2019)

Off and running. 2019 Cordwood Challenge


First tree. 




Completely hollow




Did a little bit more after this picture but this is basically it. Figure I'll get at least a face cord out of the tree.


----------



## DSW (Jan 25, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Were you chopping the maple with your splitting axe?



Attempting to. 

I knew it wouldn't work that well because of the axe geometry but my being out of shape was very apparent and that's part of the reason I chose to do this.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 25, 2019)

Don't overwork yourself, brother. Make sure your axe is properly ground for the task and it'll make your work much easier. Good luck and keep at it! I plan to get back out this weekend as well, looks like Sunday will have 3 fulls days of dry and cold weather to firm up the ground over the last snowfall, warm-up melt and rainfall.


----------



## DSW (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh no, not at all.

The splitter axe wouldn't work by design and it has been and will be my splitter for years to come so I wasn't gonna mess with it. The chopper is getting right after it, I'm going to touch up the edge a bit but that may not even matter, an axe isn't a skinning knife, it'll probably get down to exactly where it's at right now anyway.

I have been annoyingly busy for the last year and a half and spring will likely be the same, but right now I have a lull that I haven't had in a while so I'm taking advantage, completing some projects, and gonna chop some wood. 

I will say this I swiped clean through a two and a half inch branch in one hit. Swinging lefty here and there for fun as well.


----------



## DSW (Jan 26, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> I plan to get back out this weekend as well, looks like Sunday will have 3 fulls days of dry and cold weather to firm up the ground over the last snowfall, warm-up melt and rainfall.



How many hours would you say you have into it so far?

I'm thinking I'll have 15-30 hours by the time I finish. But it's so early its hard to tell.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 26, 2019)

DSW said:


> How many hours would you say you have into it so far?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have 15-30 hours by the time I finish. But it's so early its hard to tell.



I've only given it one day and one tree so far, maybe 2.5 hours. I did stop to eat lunch and reposition my camera several times, plus I'm moving at an easy pace because of my recovering knee. Had surgery only 3 months ago.


----------



## DSW (Jan 26, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> I've only given it one day and one tree so far, maybe 2.5 hours. I did stop to eat lunch and reposition my camera several times, plus I'm moving at an easy pace because of my recovering knee. Had surgery only 3 months ago.



That's good. I'm keeping a rough track of my time and I'm at 3.5 hours and I'm absolutely moving to get what I've gotten so far and I'm not filming. 

I worked on the edge before I went out today, don't have the best setup, a worn Nicholson flat file and a very fine grit whetstone for knives, something in between might be nice. Got it to take a few hairs off and go through paper, still tame compared to a carving knife but sharp no doubt. I hit the dirt at least 10 times while splitting(I'm using one axe for every task) and came inside after 2 hours today and it still got through a thick piece of paper, this axe is a worker no doubt.


----------



## DSW (Jan 26, 2019)

Ran into a few pieces that had me longing for a splitting axe or a chainsaw.

This piece was giving the Fiskars the business. Got it beat eventually but it was still hefty or as my wife likes to call it "why don't you make that stuff smaller?"




The tally.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 26, 2019)

Dude, awesome progress! Keep it up! You've got me pumped to go out to work tomorrow!


----------



## DSW (Jan 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Dude, awesome progress! Keep it up! You've got me pumped to go out to work tomorrow!



Thank ya sir.

Good deal, looking forward to it. 

I'm hoping to move through it quickly being that I have more time than most guys for the next few weeks.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 27, 2019)

Day 2 of the Axe Cordwood Challenge - Black Cherry:


----------



## DSW (Jan 27, 2019)

Excellent work!

Those two axes are beautiful. Did you save a piece of that cherry for whittlin?


I've been purposefully keeping my notches narrow in order to save wood but i may have to change that. That hardwood heartwood really slows you down coming in from that narrow notch.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Day 2 of the Axe Cordwood Challenge - Black Cherry:


Good video and info (I did watch the complete video this time. ) You're approaching the face cord minimum already! That cherry looks like it was tall and straight with very little taper - perfect for this. 

While I'm sure I'm nowhere near the production rate as you are, the challenge suddenly feels doable with a little technique and practice.


----------



## DSW (Jan 28, 2019)

Finished up the maple.




Shy of a face cord, maybe 2/3. Used everything minus two very small branches.

The next tree. Almost cut this up with a saw a month or two back and didn't have time. Glad I didn't because I was really looking forward to working off the ground with the axe.







Any guesses on the type of tree? It's a gimme.

Was supposed to rain all day, winter called in sick and it was 40 degrees and the rain didn't come until one hour before sunset, beautiful day to be swinging an axe and standing tall.




About 10-15 foot left to buck on that one.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 28, 2019)

DSW said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> Those two axes are beautiful. Did you save a piece of that cherry for whittlin?
> 
> ...



Thanks, they are two of my favorite few. Nah, didn't save any cherry but I can always grab another piece. I've got about 2 more cords of it stacked. In much of what I've read and understood, you want to buck your notches at a 45 degrees angle, so that's what I've been doing for a while now.



H-Ranch said:


> Good video and info (I did watch the complete video this time. ) You're approaching the face cord minimum already! That cherry looks like it was tall and straight with very little taper - perfect for this.
> 
> While I'm sure I'm nowhere near the production rate as you are, the challenge suddenly feels doable with a little technique and practice.



Thanks, ha ha ... yeah, I made an effort to keep this one under 10 minutes. My first video was way too long. I'm learning the art of making a video 

I'm pretty close to one rick, yes, but my goal is one full cord. Yeah, the cherry was fairly straight, only had one section where it twisted and bent towards better light, but it went well. I love cutting cherry, smells so good!

If you don't feel like taking up the challenge, go get an axe, put a good grind on it and start taking some practice swings. Feels good, man!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 28, 2019)

@DSW — you're giving me a run for my money! Keep up the great work, man, you're making good progress. Glad to see more interest in this.


----------



## DSW (Jan 28, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> @DSW — you're giving me a run for my money! Keep up the great work, man, you're making good progress. Glad to see more interest in this.



Yeah, we're moving right along. I have the unfair advantage of time, if I was still working 50+60 hours I'd spread it out, over the year more.

My wife keeps telling me how cold the forecast is, -3 with 20mph wind they say, she knows I'm outside from -20 to +100 so it won't make a difference other than slowing me down a bit. She has also mentioned how she wants me to do a couple things with her so that may be more than a coincidence that she keeps telling me how cold I would be.


----------



## DSW (Jan 29, 2019)

Bucked 8 rounds today. 5 left to go and this tree will be finished. Was closer to 20 foot long.

Something I've noticed, chopping when the log is frozen is substantially harder, chips don't come out like they should. Which is probably the opposite of what someone would "theorize." Just my experience.

-1 tomorrow with 23 mph wind. Our county is on a wind chill advisory. Could feel the equivalent of -30. 

I'm sure my ole Powerstroke will fire right up.


----------



## DSW (Jan 30, 2019)

Went out to finish the last 5 rounds.

Final round, oak, frozen, butt log with a strong flare. Some of the hits were so unimpressive it felt like the tree was laughing at me.







Then this happened.









So one axe from beginning to end isn't gonna happen. 

Grabbed the splitting axe, took some very careful partial swings, finished that round and then split all the rounds.




Short of a face cord again. Bucked em too long and then chip waste.

Next one will be tall, big, or I'll be doing four trees.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 30, 2019)

DSW said:


> Bucked 8 rounds today. 5 left to go and this tree will be finished. Was closer to 20 foot long.
> 
> Something I've noticed, chopping when the log is frozen is substantially harder, chips don't come out like they should. Which is probably the opposite of what someone would "theorize." Just my experience.
> 
> ...



I haven't chopped in blistering cold, maybe when it's about 18 degrees, but yes... frozen wood is not easy to chop. Easy to split, though...



DSW said:


> Went out to finish the last 5 rounds.
> 
> Final round, oak, frozen, butt log with a strong flare. Some of the hits were so unimpressive it felt like the tree was laughing at me.
> 
> ...



Damn, dude... that sucks! Didn't you recently buy that new? 

Fiskars is said to have a no questions asked warranty. Contact them and they'll probably get you a voucher to exchange for another one or they'll send you a new one. You know, you don't have to use one axe, it just has to be an axe-type tool. All in all, you've made great progress. Are you going to stack it all up in one locations? I'd love to see it all laid out and measured. You ought to make a video of it, perhaps of you talking behind the camera for anonymity.


----------



## DSW (Jan 30, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Damn, dude... that sucks! Didn't you recently buy that new?
> 
> Fiskars is said to have a no questions asked warranty. Contact them and they'll probably get you a voucher to exchange for another one or they'll send you a new one. You know, you don't have to use one axe, it just has to be an axe-type tool. All in all, you've made great progress. Are you going to stack it all up in one locations? I'd love to see it all laid out and measured. You ought to make a video of it, perhaps of you talking behind the camera for anonymity.



I bought it new, maybe ten days ago. It has 10 hours on it.

I'm completely surprised, I told my daughter and I quote "this handle will never break.". Jinxed myself haha. I have 50 cord, conservatively, on my splitter, with overstrikes a plenty. 

I've already contacted them and sent the picture. I've heard the warranty service is excellent but assumed I would never need it.

One axe was my personal goal. Hard to explain. I cut really small stuff and had to choke way up rather than grab a hatchet, bucked pieces that a 36 inch handle would have been easier, split stuff that could justify a true splitting axe, etc...

I will stack it in one spot once I reach a cord. I'm probably half way right now.


May make a video. The day it was 40 degrees out chunks were really flying and I thought a shot a ways away rather than close up may look cool. Feel free to steal the idea in case I don't get to it. Haha.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 31, 2019)

DSW said:


> I bought it new, maybe ten days ago. It has 10 hours on it.
> 
> I'm completely surprised, I told my daughter and I quote "this handle will never break.". Jinxed myself haha. I have 50 cord, conservatively, on my splitter, with overstrikes a plenty.
> 
> ...




I got ya, my personal goal is to cut a full cord, or rather 4 ricks worth, so I can relate. I will, on the other hand, use many axes as I've been itching to for nearly 6 months and love using some of my favorites. I love axes and have a big collection, so this really lights a fire under my arse to put some serious work in and put them all to the test for mental notes on comparison.

Dang, already 2 rick cut - you're a beast! I've got probably close if not already one rick, or roughly 1/4 cord with two day's effort. The idea of a video is because this challenge mostly hails from YouTube. There is a Facebook group on it, but I quit stupid facebook years ago and don't want anything to do with that. I'd hate to see all of your hard work not get the recognition it deserves!

Again, you're doing a stellar bangup job, brother - keep it up


----------



## DSW (Jan 31, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> I got ya, my personal goal is to cut a full cord, or rather 4 ricks worth, so I can relate. I will, on the other hand, use many axes as I've been itching to for nearly 6 months and love using some of my favorites. I love axes and have a big collection, so this really lights a fire under my arse to put some serious work in and put them all to the test for mental notes on comparison.
> 
> Dang, already 2 rick cut - you're a beast! I've got probably close if not already one rick, or roughly 1/4 cord with two day's effort. The idea of a video is because this challenge mostly hails from YouTube. There is a Facebook group on it, but I quit stupid facebook years ago and don't want anything to do with that. I'd hate to see all of your hard work not get the recognition it deserves!
> 
> Again, you're doing a stellar bangup job, brother - keep it up



I can understand that and I'm the same way with plenty of things. I don't have a ton of axes to choose from anyway, just the Fiskars splitter and the Estwing hatchet that would have made a few bits easier but nothing huge. Good thing about axes is they can sit around forever and still start, same can't be said about the operator though. 

No, it's only one and a half rick. I guess I never looked into that too much, around here a rick is always assumed to be 16 inch lengths, so three equal a cord. Now some of my rounds are shorter and plenty are longer but I'm not concerned about that either way as it doesn't affect the amount of work. I'm going 3 stacks of 4 x 8 foot. Hopefully that qualifies because I'm calling it after that.

I see. I've thought about doing some clips that are more than just recording the amount but truthfully this weather is taking me out of that mood. I've enjoyed it, not necessarily at all times.  But that's why it's a challenge.

Same to you and filming on top of that takes work.

Hopefully a few that are on the fence, can find some time and jump in as well and I'll be able to follow along after mine's completed.


----------



## DSW (Feb 1, 2019)

How it starts. It's humbling to say the least. 




Narrow notches. No way you're getting away with this on oak.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 2, 2019)

DSW said:


> View attachment 701198
> 
> 
> How it starts. It's humbling to say the least.
> ...



You seriously need to make a video once you're finished. You'll probably be the 2nd person to complete this year, as Tim over at Oxbow Farm channel recently finished (he's a finalist every year).


----------



## DSW (Feb 2, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> You seriously need to make a video once you're finished. You'll probably be the 2nd person to complete this year, as Tim over at Oxbow Farm channel recently finished (he's a finalist every year).




I actually watched his video last night. I searched 2019 cordwood challenge and watched a couple of the videos. It was his completion video and his rant about the 'axe community.' Haha

You going to be able to get some chopping time in this weekend? We're supposed to have some milder temperature.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 2, 2019)

DSW said:


> I actually watched his video last night. I searched 2019 cordwood challenge and watched a couple of the videos. It was his completion video and his rant about the 'axe community.' Haha
> 
> You going to be able to get some chopping time in this weekend? We're supposed to have some milder temperature.



Yeah, you can tell he was irritated. There is a lot of bad info and dogma passed around in the axe community. For example, in some places you might find a fella who'd tell you that a Gränsfors Bruk axe will chop better than your Fiskars, and say so with confidence, yet how many ricks of wood have they chopped in the past 2 weeks? Probably not as much as you, if any at all.

Yes, I do plan to, I'm shooting for tomorrow. We had about 3" of snow yesterday and into the night, so I'm clearing the driveway before the sun turns all to slush. Once the night refreeze comes it be harder to remove, we have a lot of trees around our house, so the driveway doesn't get much sun to melt it all away. Normally I wouldn't care, but I don't want any slipping hazards because of my recovering knee.

What I'm trying to figure out now is what I'm going to fell. There's plenty in the woods, but I'm not supposed to be trekking through uneven terrain, so I'm trying to stick to the perimeter of my yard. There's two small dead ash, and two larger cherry, but the cherry are close to my wood pile so I'd have to fell them into the woods... where I'm not supposed to be walking...


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 2, 2019)

Here's some info and illustrations on chopping from Dudley Cook's, The Ax Book:


----------



## DSW (Feb 2, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Yeah, you can tell he was irritated. There is a lot of bad info and dogma passed around in the axe community. For example, in some places you might find a fella who'd tell you that a Gränsfors Bruk axe will chop better than your Fiskars, and say so with confidence, yet how many ricks of wood have they chopped in the past 2 weeks? Probably not as much as you, if any at all.
> 
> Yes, I do plan to, I'm shooting for tomorrow. We had about 3" of snow yesterday and into the night, so I'm clearing the driveway before the sun turns all to slush. Once the night refreeze comes it be harder to remove, we have a lot of trees around our house, so the driveway doesn't get much sun to melt it all away. Normally I wouldn't care, but I don't want any slipping hazards because of my recovering knee.
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out now is what I'm going to fell. There's plenty in the woods, but I'm not supposed to be trekking through uneven terrain, so I'm trying to stick to the perimeter of my yard. There's two small dead ash, and two larger cherry, but the cherry are close to my wood pile so I'd have to fell them into the woods... where I'm not supposed to be walking...



I know exactly what he's talking about, I watched some videos on Gransfors axes by various people and some were really struggling but absolutely gushing over their axe. That comes with anything though. People enjoy things in different ways. I'm not a collector type but some people really enjoy it. 

That makes sense. Hopefully you can squeeze in some chopping time tomorrow. Sun came out here and it was a treat.

Don't ask, don't tell. 

The maple and the oak were close to my yard but in different spots. The poplar I'm working on now is a ways back in the woods. It's definitely nice being further back. Weather and leg allowing.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 2, 2019)

After several days of well below zero temps, messing around with vehicles more than I cared to, tending to animals, dressing for the cold just to go outside, and spending most other time inside I think I had a little cabin fever. Dug out the old plastic handle ax to see what I could do. Turns out the head was not terribly shaped so a quick file and stone treatment to the edge made it usable. At 33" it's probably a touch longer than ideal, though I've not done a tremendous amount of ax work so I'm not sure what ideal is for me. It is definitely not the heirloom piece that I would prefer to be using but it's what I have.

Took a short walk past the wood stacks and I found what I was looking for: a downed sasafras about 10" diameter. Used muscles that I'm not used to (and they let me know it) to get this far. It looks like a tree exploded with all the chips scattered in the snow! A little more bucking and maybe a few pieces to split before I'm done. Might get 1/3 of the way there with this tree. Got several more sasafras either broken or dying that I would have to take down to get to a 4'x8' stack. I did spot a few small dead ash that could also meet the ax. I guess that would put me somewhere between bucking and felling according to the challenge rules.


----------



## DSW (Feb 2, 2019)

That's a great start.

I may get strange looks from it but I consider Sassafras a premium wood. It smells good, splits well, dries insanely fast, takes off extremely fast, leaves little ash, and is in my backyard, what else does a guy need? Coals? That's why I have oak.


----------



## DSW (Feb 2, 2019)

If this poplar doesn't get me to a cord I have a small sassafras hanging over my trail that has a hole in it that will be my last one.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 2, 2019)

DSW said:


> That's a great start.
> 
> I may get strange looks from it but I consider Sassafras a premium wood. It smells good, splits well, dries insanely fast, takes off extremely fast, leaves little ash, and is in my backyard, what else does a guy need? Coals? That's why I have oak.


You forgot to mention that it grows like a weed and typically has few branches.  I have it all over my property also. It's definitely not a premium wood for me but whenever I have to cut it, it goes on the stacks. The FIL calls it "company wood" when you burn it in the fireplace because it pops and puts on a show for visitors. 

Sounds like you have to get after the one over your trail anyway, be it with ax or chainsaw.


----------



## DSW (Feb 2, 2019)

Shoot, in my area it's pretty tame compared to poplar for taking over a woods. 

What's worse is I could burn nothing but Hickory and white oak if I wanted to. Makes people sick when I go on about sassafras being one of my favorite woods.


----------



## DSW (Feb 3, 2019)

Yesterday:

Wakey, wakey




Strange tree




Switching it up. Roy Underhill would approve. That look straight to you? 




Bummer. The rest of the tree should be pretty sound. You'd think being hollow would make it easier to split but it didn't feel that way.







About 20-25 feet left to go of 16 inch diameter wood. I'll be bucking them into logs, splitting those and then chopping to size.


----------



## LondonNeil (Feb 3, 2019)

I watched your video last night Clarence, doing devilishly well for a guy with a bionic leg! Super good shout check out Ben Scott, I watched a few of his and instantly subscribed! The Shinto rasp was not a tool a knew but now I've ordered one and the tip to shave handles with the back of a pair of scissors will be tried lots! Superb.


----------



## LondonNeil (Feb 3, 2019)

I watched your video last night Clarence, doing devilishly well for a guy with a bionic leg! Super good shout check out Ben Scott, I watched a few of his and instantly subscribed! The Shinto rasp was not a tool a knew but now I've ordered one and the tip to shave handles with the back of a pair of scissors will be tried lots! Superb.

Had to giggle at a Brit in a forest... Well a small stand of trees.... You can hear the traffic close by. There are so few places to truly escape it in this county!


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 3, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> After several days of well below zero temps, messing around with vehicles more than I cared to, tending to animals, dressing for the cold just to go outside, and spending most other time inside I think I had a little cabin fever. Dug out the old plastic handle ax to see what I could do. Turns out the head was not terribly shaped so a quick file and stone treatment to the edge made it usable. At 33" it's probably a touch longer than ideal, though I've not done a tremendous amount of ax work so I'm not sure what ideal is for me. It is definitely not the heirloom piece that I would prefer to be using but it's what I have.
> 
> Took a short walk past the wood stacks and I found what I was looking for: a downed sasafras about 10" diameter. Used muscles that I'm not used to (and they let me know it) to get this far. It looks like a tree exploded with all the chips scattered in the snow! A little more bucking and maybe a few pieces to split before I'm done. Might get 1/3 of the way there with this tree. Got several more sasafras either broken or dying that I would have to take down to get to a 4'x8' stack. I did spot a few small dead ash that could also meet the ax. I guess that would put me somewhere between bucking and felling according to the challenge rules. View attachment 701450
> View attachment 701451



That is awesome - great efforts for your first try! I'm so glad this is getting some more interest and participants. Try and stretch your arms next time, it helps me and I'm much less sore afterwards and the next day. Eventually, we get used to it and will look like Paul Bunyan. I've been cutting mostly dead Ash and it's noticeably harder. Switching over to a green wood is night and day.



DSW said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Wakey, wakey
> 
> ...



Damn, you are kicking a$$ and taking names. How close to a full cord do you think you are? I can't wait to see it all stacked.



LondonNeil said:


> I watched your video last night Clarence, doing devilishly well for a guy with a bionic leg! Super good shout check out Ben Scott, I watched a few of his and instantly subscribed! The Shinto rasp was not a tool a knew but now I've ordered one and the tip to shave handles with the back of a pair of scissors will be tried lots! Superb.
> 
> Had to giggle at a Brit in a forest... Well a small stand of trees.... You can hear the traffic close by. There are so few places to truly escape it in this county!



Thank you, sir... I wish I could go harder, but I'm also trying to remain on even ground and keep my recovering knee as safe as possible. I only wear the brace while working outside, I've actually been walking freely for nearly 2.5 months now.

Anyway, thanks for watching my video. I plan to do more as well as update my progress in the cordwood challenge. Yeah, Ben really knows his stuff - and he's a young bloke to boot. He's up north in Scotland, and if In recall he says that is also part Aussie.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 3, 2019)

When out for a little bit today. Running out of standing dead around the perimeter of my yard. PLENTY to fell and cut up on my hill and in the bush, but I'm not risking slipping or tripping over a rock or something and tearing my graft.

Felled and processed four small trees, 3 Ash and one tiny little Cherry.







Got hung up in another tree:





Chopped nearly the middle to pull the snag out of the other tree:














Had an oops! Thank goodness for steel toed boots, won't be doing that again!





Here's my tally, almost a full rick:





The stack measure 8' long and 3.75' tall on the right side. Pretty close. Might have to fell some dying Ash to get more volume. I don't care for felling living trees on our small property, but the Ash is going to die eventually, so....


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 3, 2019)

Finished up what I started yesterday.

And a short saunter over to a live standing but damaged 8" Sassafras. My felling swings leave something to be desired for accuracy - I feel I'm pretty good on the ax bucking swings and conventional splitting swings on saw bucked rounds.


I also have less control over the direction of fall than with a saw - it got hung up where I didn't think it would so I had to work it a little bit to get it on the ground.

It's not a pretty stump. Don't judge me. 

Started bucking until I could feel a blister coming on. What the heck, this is called the _2019_ Axe Cordwood _Challenge_, not Race, so I can pace myself until December.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 3, 2019)

Great work, Steve!

So, what do you think so far? It's a fair amount of work at first, then you find your rhythm, and eventually you get better, more efficient. You're doing great, keep it up!


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 3, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Great work, Steve!
> 
> So, what do you think so far? It's a fair amount of work at first, then you find your rhythm, and eventually you get better, more efficient. You're doing great, keep it up!


No doubt it's more work than the saw (I know 'cause I thought of going to get it more than once! LOL) Yeah, a little stretching may be good - I sometimes forget that I'm not 21 anymore. I don't feel bad, just different muscle groups than I'm used to using. It has also been warm enough that I almost ended in my t-shirt. I'm impressed at how big the chunks are coming out of the bucking cuts. Of course I chose Sassafras to make it a little easier on myself - and there are plenty of right sized trees to select from on my property.

Good decision on your part to stay on level ground (see previous comment about not being 21...) Your knee will come back soon enough.


----------



## DSW (Feb 3, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> No doubt it's more work than the saw (I know 'cause I thought of going to get it more than once! LOL)



Yes!

There's been times where I stare down the wood, threatening to get a saw.

Then I put my head down and get back to chopping.

You're making excellent progress.

Stay strong.


----------



## DSW (Feb 3, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Had an oops! Thank goodness for steel toed boots, won't be doing that again!



Let's hear the story.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 3, 2019)

DSW said:


> Yes!
> 
> There's been times where I stare down the wood, threatening to get a saw.
> 
> ...



No doubt! I recently put new chains on all of my says and gave the teeth a good tickle with the file - they're ready to saw, but I'm, holding back until I at least finish 1/2 cord.


----------



## DSW (Feb 3, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Damn, you are kicking a$$ and taking names. How close to a full cord do you think you are? I can't wait to see it all stacked.



I'd say 2 rick comfortably.

This tree should put me at 2.5 comfortably maybe three by the time I finish. I'll do the small sassafras if it's less than I figured when I stack it. I'll try to do a video once I finish.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 3, 2019)

DSW said:


> Let's hear the story.



Small, thin diameter log, was dancing around on me. Got comfortable, put left leg up on said log to steady about 16" away from notch, caught a glancing blow from a rightward drive on the toe of my boot. Stopped, peered down. Gave it a moment's thought and reflected on what I did wrong.


----------



## DSW (Feb 3, 2019)

I have the worst habits with swinging the axe, I do things like that more often than not. 

I'm still waiting on Fiskars. I've taped my axe a few times but the last time I realized the head had completely separated, nothing but duct tape holding it, which was fine for a while but my paranoia or common sense, one, is telling me to hang it up.

I've thought about waiting, there's plenty of rain ahead anyway. I don't need another axe and once I finish the challenge it won't see a lot of regular use. However, I'm getting impatient and I've already got some work that'll hit before March and being so close and a schedule that's going to pick up I'd rather keep pushing and finish it out.

Tomorrow I'm going to head to a local town I like but don't visit that much, they've got a Lowe's, Tractor Supply, thrift shop, and two antique shops maybe more. They've also got an excellent burger joint, pizza place, and I'm sure I can find coffee somewhere. So I'm going to view it as a day well spent with possibly a good find, rather than more money spent and possibly another cheap axe purchased.


----------



## DSW (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 5, 2019)

DSW said:


> View attachment 712716



Had a chance to put it to the wood yet?


----------



## DSW (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes. I love the handle, curved, 28" total length, thin, perfect. (Sadly it's on borrowed time as it already was missing some wood.)

The head leaves a little bit to be desired. Very thin cheeks, the head has no wedge so it works loose quite a bit right now, and the biggest problem is it's just too light. 

Excellent feel and accuracy. But it needs more heft and it sticks too much. The head loosening is just a temporary issue so it gets a pass for that.


----------



## DSW (Feb 5, 2019)

Yesterday and today. Moving SLOWWWW. Monday raining, not horrible just enough to be a nuisance, ground is awful, was standing in a puddle while slipping on ice chunks below the surface that hadn't melted. 

Now everything has melted so there's no ice chunks but it's still a swamp. It won't necessarily rain every day but the ground will stay horrible for a while, months. So unless we get another freeze waiting for a nice day isn't realistic.







There's another stack half this size that I didn't get a picture of.






Work area. 





True to life, I'm close to the end and everything has gotten worse. Work area has gotten worse, I'm chasing pieces around, bad work positions, tools need attention, just plain inefficient. Slight progress trumps no progress.


----------



## DSW (Feb 8, 2019)

The weather had been calling for freezing temperatures today and tomorrow so I was really looking forward to that. Did I mention there were mosquitoes Tuesday? Crazy.

Finished the last pieces on the poplar area

Fell the sassafras that was hanging over the trail. The trail looks more like a trail in summer.







Made quick work of it. Some of it was hollow so it seems especially quick but I also got less wood out of it so that's a wash.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 8, 2019)

You guys are rockin this out!! I'm hoping to get started next week. 12 hour shifts and brutal weather have stopped me the past two weeks. I am really excited to try the axe Clarence sent me. Just have to keep it out of my leg...this thing is sharp!!


----------



## DSW (Feb 8, 2019)

Now here's where I'm at. I think I'm at a full cord. It's possible my hope of being at a full cord is overriding my common sense. 

The poplar area, just making a rough guess I came up with 50 square foot between three piles. I don't know how much you lose for piles that pryamid on the sides. If you retain 2/3 -3/4 I have just at a rick or slightly over. I'd like to think it's well over but that probably ain't the case. I've since added a few pieces by finishing the tree.

Then knowing my first two stacks were short of a rick I did a fourth stack. If......if...the other 3 stacks are 2/3 of a rick or more that would make 2 rick. Which would give me a grand total of 1 cord.

I've taken pictures of all my stacks with my chopping axe in front of them for reference. Was going to use my splitter as it has the longest handle, then thought I might use the vintage axe just because it's the prettiest but I wouldn't have gotten those stacks if it wasn't for the Fiskars chopper so it's getting the spotlight.

Maple




Red oak




Poplar (3 separate stacks)










Sassafras


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 8, 2019)

DSW said:


> Now here's where I'm at. I think I'm at a full cord. It's possible my hope of being at a full cord is overriding my common sense.


Dang! You are a MACHINE!!

Between the weather and my day job I've not done enough to knock out a 4x8 stack yet.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 9, 2019)

@DSW is probably in second place, what a tremendous effort! I can't wait to see it all stacked in one pile!

I'm going to give it another round this weekend today and tomorrow, hopefully I can get back later this afternoon with enough daylight remaining.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 9, 2019)

Got home today around 3pm. Did my PT exercises, stretched, then set to work around 3:30pm. 

Here is a lone Sassafras. It was sort of in the way of my wood yard, but otherwise not really bothering anyone. It was maybe 60' tall with a pretty large canker about 20' up the trunk.






I decided to take it out because it was rotting from the inside out by some kind of boring insect, because I've noticed a lot of woodpecker activity in the bark of this tree.





I didn't want to notch it too high, but high enough to get away from the rotted core below.... nope! The face cut looks sloppy, but I did clean it up, it was just very dirty and dusty in the middle.





Face and back cuts. With the rotted center, I decided not to go too far with the back cut. I went and pulled an 8' oak limb from my wood pile and used it to push the tree from higher up, that way I was a little farther away when it would start to give, then I could back away in case it wanted to kick back or roll on me...





As suspected... it rolled and fell a little to the right of where I had planned the lay, and very close to my dog fence line. Luckily, a smaller tree caught the top, but now I had to chunk it down from the bottom up.





There was barely any holding wood fibers remaining in the hinge, only on the outer portions.





So from here I would just buck my notch as far down as I could, the push down on the log to snap it. Rinse and repeat...





Here's that nasty canker I mentioned earlier. That ought to split easily...





The last 15' or so was still hung up in the smaller tree. Not much wood, so I climbed on a rock and cut what I could safely reach.





I just left the last 10' or so in the tree. I could not shake it out and it doesn't appear to be very large or heavy, nor is it hanging very high, so I'm just going to leave it, or cut it out with my pole saw another time.





And here are all of the log segments, now to drag them down...





And here are all of the de-limbed logs. Yep, them there are some logs.





I started to buck and split what I could, then noticed that the sun was getting low. It was about 4:45 pm, so I called it quits and will finish the rest tomorrow. Fortunately, this pile is but a mere 8' away from my axe-cut rick stack.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 9, 2019)

Finished up the Sassafras from last week and then found this maple across the trail. It wasn't there last week. Needed to be cut and it was in the right size range so away I went with the ax.


Sectioned out the middle of the log that was blocking the trail. Bucked and split it before dinner with more left for another day. Sorry for the special effect picture.


Also stopped on my way out of the woods and bucked a few logs of the ash tree that I spotted last week. After I bucked it I changed my mind and now think it is box elder. Have 4 piles started. May try to consolidate tomorrow to see how much there is total. I'm thinking I might be getting close by the time I finish the last 2 trees.


----------



## DSW (Feb 10, 2019)

It was supposed to freeze yesterday and I was going to try to get all the wood out but it didn't freeze. Then i decided to do a job that was upcoming as he wanted it sooner than later. So the stacks got put on hold.

I set up the racks and got one cart load. I'll probably get to it Monday or Tuesday. Hoping it's enough and I can keep up on this thread through all the other challengers.


----------



## DSW (Feb 10, 2019)

Excellent job from H-Ranch and Multifaceted and sounds like Bowtech will be joining in once he gets some time.


Don't push it too hard fellas. It was easy for me to forget my body wasn't used to this. I do a lot of manual labor and even so your body has to adapt to the type of manual labor it's all different. I split by hand every year but sure enough my left hand was hurting because it's different. I swing an axe but I never chop. If I knew I would have time the rest of the year I would have stretched mine out a bit.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 10, 2019)

Likewise, @H-Ranch and @DSW — excellent work! I'm really happy this got a fair amount of interest this year, and more glad that everyone was safe and there have been no accidents. I look forward to seeing everyone's stacks.

Today I finished up bucking and splitting the rest of that Sassafras... that species really chips apart and makes a mess! I think I had more chips to clean up from that one Sassafras tree than the combined 6 other trees I previously processed. I would have kept going today, but I promised my wife that I'd clean up all of the wood chips, and I have a few other projects to finish up in my shop (axe related). That being said, I'm very satisfied with my progress, pretty sure I'm over the minimum 8' x 4' requirement.










@DSW — I'm going at an easy pace, I have no choice, really, given my current physical condition. It's a time thing too, I figure I'll spend at least 2-3 hours one day per week, and whatever I can accomplish in that time will satisfy my motivations. I'm going to fill up the 16' row 4' tall, then get to work on splitting the mountain of saw-cut wood. I'd like to get it all split and stacked by spring, probably close to 4 cords worth. After that, I'll pick up the ax and continue with the cordwood challenge.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 10, 2019)

Stacked everything but what is bucked of the maple. Probably 3/4 of it left to process. Took down a small cherry that was dead too that I still have 3/4 to process. I'm just over halfway to a 4x8' stack with what is shown. Was hoping it was more - it sure felt like it! LOL. It's a challenge not a race and there is a lot of time left in the year. 


Not sure how I walked past the cherry before - guess I was focused on finding more Sassafras (found another one of those near the back property line.) The Sassafras smelled stronger and better than the cherry I thought, maybe the cherry was dead longer and lost it's aroma.




Took some time off from the challenge this afternoon to cut some wood with the saw. I haven't spent as much time this year cutting firewood for heating with other family obligations taking priority. I have enough wood for this season but want to get back to being a couple years ahead again.


----------



## DSW (Feb 10, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> @DSW — I'm going at an easy pace, I have no choice, really, given my current physical condition. It's a time thing too, I figure I'll spend at least 2-3 hours one day per week, and whatever I can accomplish in that time will satisfy my motivations. I'm going to fill up the 16' row 4' tall, then get to work on splitting the mountain of saw-cut wood. I'd like to get it all split and stacked by spring, probably close to 4 cords worth. After that, I'll pick up the ax and continue with the cordwood challenge.





H-Ranch said:


> It's a challenge not a race and there is a lot of time left in the year.
> Took some time off from the challenge this afternoon to cut some wood with the saw. I haven't spent as much time this year cutting firewood for heating with other family obligations taking priority. I have enough wood for this season but want to get back to being a couple years ahead again.



That's what it's all about. We all have families, most of us have people that depend on us. It's not worth risking that by getting hurt and messing with an income. There's a lot of beautiful weather ahead and some great times to be outside swinging the axe. Most of mine will be splitting but that can be rewarding in it's own right.


----------



## LondonNeil (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey Clarence, you get shout out in Ben Scott's latest youtube video!


----------



## DSW (Feb 11, 2019)

The Red Oak and the Maple are now stacked on my racks. 6 loads with my little brush cart, sinking half a foot in spots, briars poking me in the rear, and a nice drizzle. "Don't care much for quitters son." 

Thinking tomorrow I can pick my route and get some gasoline powered equipment involved.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 12, 2019)

LondonNeil said:


> Hey Clarence, you get shout out in Ben Scott's latest youtube video!



Yeah, I did watch that - it was in response to my video from a few days before. I put up another video from my activity last week, with some axe commentary back in my shop.



DSW said:


> The Red Oak and the Maple are now stacked on my racks. 6 loads with my little brush cart, sinking half a foot in spots, briars poking me in the rear, and a nice drizzle. "Don't care much for quitters son."
> 
> Thinking tomorrow I can pick my route and get some gasoline powered equipment involved.



Ooooh - it's like Xmas in February, I can't wait to see how much you've gotten!


----------



## DSW (Feb 14, 2019)

I was bringing in wood yesterday.

I told my daughter "well, I don't think I'll have enough for a cord." Without hesitation "I knew you didn't, I just didn't wanna say anything."


----------



## DSW (Feb 15, 2019)

The good news: I've brought all my wood up and got it stacked.

The bad news: I'm just shy of a cord.


Woods is a mess. Have four logs chopped just need to get em into rounds and split. Two of them are heffers. Will hit a cord before I finish all four logs.

Site is giving me issues with my phone so no pictures.


Where's everybody else at? Still getting some swing time in?


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 15, 2019)

DSW said:


> The good news: I've brought all my wood up and got it stacked.
> 
> The bad news: I'm just shy of a cord.
> 
> ...



That's till a lot, and well over the minimum requirement.

I've got close to two ricks worth. If I had cut my logs a little longer, then 2 ricks would be almost a cord. Right now I estimate my stack to be about 94 cubic feet. I plan to do some swinging tomorrow, and god willing, I just might finish my two-rick stack. I only have time on the weekends, and am trying to balance a multitude of other chores and duties in between - but I'll get there!


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 15, 2019)

DSW said:


> The good news: I've brought all my wood up and got it stacked.
> 
> The bad news: I'm just shy of a cord.
> 
> Where's everybody else at? Still getting some swing time in?


I'm still stuck at my half stack. Same as @Multifaceted I only have weekends to work on it. Tomorrow I was actually planning to cut a few deadfall with the saw for shoulder season wood - have plenty of hickory and locust, but not a lot of the lesser woods. I may not depending on conditions in the woods though. There is a hard sheet of ice over the yard and I almost wiped out several times doing outside chores tonight. Note to self: rubber muck boots are not the footwear of choice for those conditions.

There's always June! September is sounding pretty good too.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 15, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> I'm still stuck at my half stack. Same as @Multifaceted I only have weekends to work on it. Tomorrow I was actually planning to cut a few deadfall with the saw for shoulder season wood - have plenty of hickory and locust, but not a lot of the lesser woods. I may not depending on conditions in the woods though. There is a hard sheet of ice over the yard and I almost wiped out several times doing outside chores tonight. Note to self: rubber muck boots are not the footwear of choice for those conditions.
> 
> There's always June! September is sounding pretty good too.



I'm trying to get as much done before summer! I HATE the heat and barely cut or split ANY wood during the summer because it's so damn miserable. Besides, keeping up on the yard and taming the woods keeps me busy enough, I don't have time to process wood. That's for the winter... but lately, there is not winter, only MUD!


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 16, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> I'm trying to get as much done before summer! I HATE the heat and barely cut or split ANY wood during the summer because it's so damn miserable. Besides, keeping up on the yard and taming the woods keeps me busy enough, I don't have time to process wood. That's for the winter... but lately, there is not winter, only MUD!


I had a cool morning in mind, but I know what you're saying. I do find wood scrounging to be more plentiful if you're willing to be the ant - all the grasshoppers are out on their boats or whatever all summer!


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 16, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> Tomorrow I was actually planning to cut a few deadfall with the saw for shoulder season wood. I may not depending on conditions in the woods though. There is a hard sheet of ice over the yard and I almost wiped out several times doing outside chores tonight.


Looks like there may not be much wood cutting this week. I was out for a short time this morning with the ax to buck the maple and cherry that were down. Had at stomp through the ice in the woods where I planned to stand just to make it reasonably safe. Once the bucking was done I gave up for the day. It doesn't get above freezing for the next week so it doesn't seem likely to improve.


----------



## DSW (Feb 16, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> That's till a lot, and well over the minimum requirement.
> 
> I've got close to two ricks worth. If I had cut my logs a little longer, then 2 ricks would be almost a cord. Right now I estimate my stack to be about 94 cubic feet. I plan to do some swinging tomorrow, and god willing, I just might finish my two-rick stack. I only have time on the weekends, and am trying to balance a multitude of other chores and duties in between - but I'll get there!



I'll get there. I did the three smaller logs and split the biggest one. Just gotta make sure it's a full cord, at this point why not?

I understand that. I'm working less right now and I'm still getting pulled away more than I should.

Do you remember the requirements? I wasn't clear on the different categories, i think I was close to the big log challenge accidentally.




H-Ranch said:


> I'm still stuck at my half stack. Same as @Multifaceted I only have weekends to work on it. Tomorrow I was actually planning to cut a few deadfall with the saw for shoulder season wood - have plenty of hickory and locust, but not a lot of the lesser woods. I may not depending on conditions in the woods though. There is a hard sheet of ice over the yard and I almost wiped out several times doing outside chores tonight. Note to self: rubber muck boots are not the footwear of choice for those conditions.
> 
> There's always June! September is sounding pretty good too.



I like my Muck boots but I'm sick of seeing them on my feet. I'll be happy to go back to regular work boots because the ground is actually halfway decent.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 16, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> Looks like there may not be much wood cutting this week. I was out for a short time this morning with the ax to buck the maple and cherry that were down. Had at stomp through the ice in the woods where I planned to stand just to make it reasonably safe. Once the bucking was done I gave up for the day. It doesn't get above freezing for the next week so it doesn't seem likely to improve.



Like @DSW said, this isn't a race, we've got PLENTY of time to complete this. You might be battling ice, but I'm battling mud. Some places I can't even cut because I have no way of getting it uphill to my woodyard. I live on a pretty steep hill... this is hillcountry after all..



DSW said:


> I'll get there. I did the three smaller logs and split the biggest one. Just gotta make sure it's a full cord, at this point why not?
> 
> I understand that. I'm working less right now and I'm still getting pulled away more than I should.
> 
> ...



The minimum requirement for axe-cut wood is one rick, or an 8' x 4' stack, width doesn't matter unless you're personally calculating cubic footage for a full cord like I am. For the 'Big Log' bucking challenge, the log needs to be over 50cm, or over 20" in diameter. I plan to do this as well, just need to get my leg stronger so I can walk uphill into my woodlot. Still working the grind on my Arvika just for this task!

There is also mthe hewing challenge, which is to just hew a log square. No real dimensions, just hew a log to be square on four sides.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 16, 2019)

Went to work again today, but got a late start. Planned to cut and process two trees, but only did one. These were two sickly black cherry in my woodyard. Not sure if dying, but they both are and have been weeping some serious sap, I mean like in oozing, gelatinous puddles and rivers on the ground. My dogs trample through it and and bring it indoors on their paws, and dirt with it. One of the trees is kind of in my way of my lawn tractor, and will open up the sunlight to grow more grass and thus let more light in for my stacked firewood.







Yes, there is a chip in the face cut, I placed it in there prior to the fall to direct it just to the left of a nearby holzhousen of stacked wood.





So far, so good... using my recently chopped down 3.5 lb Jersey. Took it down to 30", but the lack of a palm swell was giving my forearms a workout. I think some more athletic tape will do the trick, otherwise I may just re-hang it on a 30 or 28" stick.





Built in splitting holder!





All done, just need to stack...





Here's where I am as far as progress:









Taped palm swell:





Decided to remove my wedding ring today to cut down on the rubbing and therefore blisters from gripping the handle. Much better!


----------



## DSW (Feb 17, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> The minimum requirement for axe-cut wood is one rick, or an 8' x 4' stack, width doesn't matter unless you're personally calculating cubic footage for a full cord like I am. For the 'Big Log' bucking challenge, the log needs to be over 50cm, or over 20" in diameter. I plan to do this as well, just need to get my leg stronger so I can walk uphill into my woodlot. Still working the grind on my Arvika just for this task!
> 
> There is also the hewing challenge, which is to just hew a log square. No real dimensions, just hew a log to be square on four sides.



I've had two logs that were well in the 16-18 inch range and they got me pretty good, I think with a heavy felling axe I could really do some damage on the big log challenge but a taped Fiskars and an overly light, overly thin axe were not the ticket.

Did anybody do the hewing challenge?

What about the talk of the faller challenge or the bucking challenge?


At this point I could not be impressed with Fiskars warranty service, but I could be satisfied. I started the process immediately. Gave them more info that they asked for, heard nothing. Waited. Contacted them again, they said it's now being sent, thanks for the patience. All they had to do was let me know it's being processed and give me a ballpark time frame. I'm entirely convinced if I didn't follow up bugging them they wouldn't have done a thing.

About the axe, assuming they didn't boast about their lifetime warranty and I was out of my money and needed an axe. I would buy another one without hesitation. I can't speak to the break, cold, brittle, defective, freak scenario, common issue I don't know. The weight is right on the money for small diameter wood, little bit light for bigger logs in my opinion, steel is excellent, holds an edge really well. Definitely notice more vibration through the handle than wood, I like the width of the head as well.


I'm trying to decide if I go ahead and finish my last log which is split into four smaller bolts and call it or get some of the logs I've already cut with a saw prior to the challenge bucked and split in the woods and wait for my replacement. I'm leaning towards waiting since I won't be doing a ton of chopping with it after I get it back if I've finished the challenge.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 18, 2019)

DSW said:


> I've had two logs that were well in the 16-18 inch range and they got me pretty good, I think with a heavy felling axe I could really do some damage on the big log challenge but a taped Fiskars and an overly light, overly thin axe were not the ticket.
> 
> Did anybody do the hewing challenge?
> 
> ...



I haven't tried the hewing challenge. I might try it if I can get around to it, but we'll see. The Fellers Challenge is pretty much what we are doing. Felling and processing the tree, or otherwise processing deadfall that hasn't been touched by a saw.

The Bucking Challenge is for folks who don't readily have access to timber, but can get sawn logs. They can use them provided that the stacked wood is bucked with an ax on both ends, so no flat saw-cut ends.


----------



## DSW (Feb 19, 2019)

Challenge accepted.








The final log. Split into 5's could have went 6's.




Got the two small ones done today. I'm working on it very leisurely. Fiskars should be in soon.


----------



## DSW (Feb 22, 2019)

25 foot long. 48-53 inches tall. 

28 hours of chopping and splitting (27 of that was probably chopping  )

5-7 hours of handling. Axe didn't affect that, really bad ground conditions, moving some by hand, equipment got stuck (twice), long hauls.

I was out there when it was raining, below zero and once when it was nice out. I worked in the swamp, on the ice, and from a nice elevated position....once. I had too little of axe for some logs and too much axe for some branches. 

I accomplished everything I wanted to and completed the challenge. No regrets. Fun at times. Would do it again next year, God willing and time allowing.

Started Friday January 26 and completed Friday February 22.



That's a wrap.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 22, 2019)

That’s alot of wood to chop and split by hand in under a months time. Good job man!!!


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 22, 2019)

Astounding! What a stupendous effort, bravo, sir - Bravo! Assuming that your split lengths are 18", then by your measurements you have conservatively 156.25 ft3, which is well over a cord - around 1.25 cord.
Now you ought to post this photo over on the *Post pictures of your woodpile/splitting area 
*
@DSW - do you mind if I post this on another forum? I'm pretty sure you're the second person to complete it this year. I just want you to get the recognition you deserve in this little niche community.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 22, 2019)

DSW said:


> Started Friday January 26 and completed Friday February 22.
> 
> That's a wrap.


 I am not worthy! Wow - excellent work.


----------



## DSW (Feb 22, 2019)

sirbuildalot said:


> That’s alot of wood to chop and split by hand in under a months time. Good job man!!!



Thank ya.



Multifaceted said:


> Astounding! What a stupendous effort, bravo, sir - Bravo! Assuming that your split lengths are 18", then by your measurements you have conservatively 156.25 ft3, which is well over a cord - around 1.25 cord.
> Now you ought to post this photo over on the *Post pictures of your woodpile/splitting area
> *
> @DSW - do you mind if I post this on another forum? I'm pretty sure you're the second person to complete it this year. I just want you to get the recognition you deserve in this little niche community.



Thank you. 

My lengths are all over I was just adamant on 4' tall x 24' long for my personal goal. 

No, go right ahead. 

Never did get my Fiskars. They said 7-10 days and Wednesday was the seventh day so I guess they still have tomorrow.


----------



## DSW (Feb 22, 2019)

H-Ranch said:


> I am not worthy! Wow - excellent work.



I've seen your progress, you're coming right along for sure.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 23, 2019)

@H-Ranch — there's still A LOT of time, so don't lose your motivation - it's not even March.

@DSW I wish I had your fortitude to go out in the rain, but I just think the mud and slippery conditions are not safe for my recovering knee. I have several large trees that have good clean lay and are straight grained but my access is through some rough terrain. I think that by late spring my muscles will be string enough to protect my new ACL, but right now the surgeon and PT are telling me to stay out of the woods!

I know you said you had a brief sting of downtime to complete this. I'm not saying that to discount your efforts, you did an admirable job and it still keeps me motivated. I can only imagine what I could accomplish with a week of free time with no excessive mud and the weather would cooperate.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 23, 2019)

DSW said:


> I've seen your progress, you're coming right along for sure.





Multifaceted said:


> @H-Ranch — there's still A LOT of time, so don't lose your motivation - it's not even March.


Progress has been slow due to weather and other obligations. This morning I thought I would get the rest of the maple I bucked out of the woods where it was stacked. The ice crust on the snow is not slippery now but it's not thick enough to support the wheelbarrow either. It was all I could do to get the one load pushed to the wood pile through a couple of inches of snow. Not sure I'll try to buck any more. I did move a few saw cut splits around with the kids snow sled which was a lot easier. LOL


----------



## Ben Scott (Feb 23, 2019)

Really awesome job, and all with a fiskars? Truly badass


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 23, 2019)

Ben Scott said:


> Really awesome job, and all with a fiskars? Truly badass



Welcome, Ben!

If I'm not mistaken, he used his Fiskars for most of it, until it broke, then he duct taped it together and continued to use it, and later picked up an old flea market axe to finish the job. Extra points for badassery on that one, ha ha.


----------



## DSW (Feb 23, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> @H-Ranch — there's still A LOT of time, so don't lose your motivation - it's not even March.
> 
> @DSW I wish I had your fortitude to go out in the rain, but I just think the mud and slippery conditions are not safe for my recovering knee. I have several large trees that have good clean lay and are straight grained but my access is through some rough terrain. I think that by late spring my muscles will be string enough to protect my new ACL, but right now the surgeon and PT are telling me to stay out of the woods!
> 
> I know you said you had a brief sting of downtime to complete this. I'm not saying that to discount your efforts, you did an admirable job and it still keeps me motivated. I can only imagine what I could accomplish with a week of free time with no excessive mud and the weather would cooperate.




I recorded my time on my phone and I had only one day where I worked 3 hours(with multiple breaks) and absolutely no days where I worked more than that. Most days I worked diligently for 1-2 hours max. 2 hours would typically have a break involved. 

I think it's very approachable for people from a time stand point. 1-2 hours every week or so and you got it. Especially if you cherry pick your trees. I picked mine exactly how I would for firewood, basal rot Maples(common), storm downed Red oak, dead Sassafras, and an overcrowded Poplar. I could have skipped the Red Oak entirely, the Maples, and the Poplar as it was a large diameter and easily shaved some time off with some easier trees. Good idea for anybody who's pressed for time but wants to participate.

The rain was only one day. I did deal with mud and/or ice every single day but I'm not recovering from anything.


----------



## DSW (Feb 23, 2019)

Ben Scott said:


> Really awesome job, and all with a fiskars? Truly badass



That was the goal but it broke about halfway in. I taped it up as if you were taping an ankle for sports and it worked pretty well. I could no longer split with it as that was shearing off the tape as well as once I got deeper into the notches it would pull the tape back and the whole thing would be floppy. From then on I was splitting with my Fiskars splitting axe. I then picked up an axe from an antique shop and went back and forth between the taped Fiskars and that. 

I like the Fiskars. Lotta vibration and I'm not overly sensitive to that sort of thing. The vintage axe is just too light and thin.


----------



## Ben Scott (Feb 24, 2019)

Maybe see if you can find something vintage thats heavier. Other than that council tool, rinaldi and hults bruk have good axes


----------



## DSW (Feb 24, 2019)

Ben Scott said:


> Maybe see if you can find something vintage thats heavier. Other than that council tool, rinaldi and hults bruk have good axes



Yeah, wooden handle and heavier head would be nice. Hults Bruk would be nice but that's out of my axe budget. Never heard of Rinaldi. I was aware of Council tools but didn't know they were so accessible and affordable with current stuff. 

Definitely something to look into for anyone wanting to take up axes.

Got my replacement Fiskars yesterday.


----------



## Ben Scott (Feb 24, 2019)

Rinaldi are italian axes, very high quality but quite different from american axes. I like them a lot and they work very well so might be worth a shot for you. 
http://www.baryonyxknife.com/richeduaxe.html


----------



## DSW (Feb 28, 2019)

Couple of shots I don't think I posted.


This is what you do once you become an "axe man" 




Not sure how he feels about the cordwood challenge but I know how he feels about being petted.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice!

More wet weather this weekend again, no chopping or wood cutting for me. I'll probably only need one more decent sized tree to complete my 16' rick.


----------



## DSW (Mar 2, 2019)

I got a chance to use my replacement Fiskars. That's an old friend right there.

Split this





And this




Axe does really well splitting on this type. Some of it was starting to get too big or knotty and a splitting axe/maul or saw would be better.

This was taken last night and if anything it's better than when I was bringing wood in but it's definitely one of the things I would have tried to avoid by stretching my challenge out.


----------



## DSW (Mar 2, 2019)

I know we have a reviews thread but it might be handy to have an axe list for the thread. Something in one spot so a guy/gal can reference it. Might be especially useful if it has some budget friendly and accessible options. For the people who want a work ready axe but may not want to spend a lot and may not be ready to rehab their own vintage axe. Just a thought. 

I know Multifaceted and Ben Scott could really give some detailed opinions. 

Even if you really only have experience with one or two, like myself, it's pretty easy to say what you like and dislike that may help others.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 2, 2019)

DSW said:


> I know we have a reviews thread but it might be handy to have an axe list for the thread. Something in one spot so a guy/gal can reference it. Might be especially useful if it has some budget friendly and accessible options. For the people who want a work ready axe but may not want to spend a lot and may not be ready to rehab their own vintage axe. Just a thought.
> 
> I know Multifaceted and Ben Scott could really give some detailed opinions.
> 
> Even if you really only have experience with one or two, like myself, it's pretty easy to say what you like and dislike that may help others.



Most new axes are not going to be work ready off of the shelf, more so is the case for an antique that needs restoration.

A good budget and that is both easily acquired and wielded by the user is the Council Tool Boys Axe. They're roughly 40 USD new, but will require the bit to be properly ground in order to work efficiently. The factory grind when sharpened will cut, but not effectively, and will probably tire out whoever is swinging it before any actual work can get done. Grind geometry and sharpness are not mutually exclusive.

For something that is ready off of the shelf, look into the Fiskars chopper, they seem to have decent edge geometry and are quite sharp from the factory. They will be slightly more than the Council Tool. If you want to spend a little more coin, look into the Hults Bruk Kalix - which has the same weight steel and handle length as the Council Tool, but will be twice the price of the Fiskars (Roughly 100 USD). The Hults Bruk will have a good working grind geometry and comes decently sharp from the factory, like the Fiskars.

In all honesty, for anyone on a budget - buy a cheap hardware store axe, a bastard mill file, and a bevel gauge - then file the bit thin (18-22 degrees to start) and sharpen it to a working edge and you'll be ready to work without having to shell out the coin for a "premium" axe. A cheap axe will have softer steel that will require more frequent touching up, but theose touch-ups will be easier to do than with harder steel, and thus will be good practice in maintaining your bit.


----------



## JW51 (Mar 14, 2019)

Greetings Cordwood Challenge Friends:

Saw this site/thread referenced in one of the YouTube comments (maybe one Ben’s videos). Been looking for a way to stay connected to the other participants. I’m not a facebooker, so had planned on posting some short YouTube videos. I might still do that, but discussion board thing is more my speed.

Anyway, my name is Nathan. I live on some wooded property in MO. I’ve been into axe stuff for a little over a year now and excited to take on the ACWC. I’m close to having my first tree processed. Bad, wet weather and family/life commitments have made my chopping sessions few and far between. Definitely enjoying it. Getting familiar with the tool, the technique, the exercise.....all good stuff. 

And although it’s not the fastest way to get it done, my woods need a lot of strategic thinning to be better timber and better habitat. So I’m accomplishing something that matters.

I’ll post a better update about my gear, goals, trees, etc. a bit later. For now just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## DSW (Mar 14, 2019)

Good deal. 

Post it on up when you get a chance.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 15, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing some more progress. I'm likely to get back out this weekend now that we've had several days without rain and the ground is far less sloppy.


----------



## JW51 (Mar 15, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Looking forward to seeing some more progress. I'm likely to get back out this weekend now that we've had several days without rain and the ground is far less sloppy.



Been a muddy mess all winter here. Seems like it’s rained two days out of three for as long as I can remember. I’m not a fan of cold weather, but actually found myself wishing the ground would just freeze. 

Daffodils are blooming now.....just need more sunshine.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 16, 2019)

JW51 said:


> Been a muddy mess all winter here. Seems like it’s rained two days out of three for as long as I can remember. I’m not a fan of cold weather, but actually found myself wishing the ground would just freeze.
> 
> Daffodils are blooming now.....just need more sunshine.




Same here, the wettest, muddiest winter that I can ever recall. Wettest year as well, its unreal.


----------



## JW51 (Mar 18, 2019)

Got out and did some chopping and splitting this evening before supper. Forgot to grab a pic of the tree before it got dark, so I’ll just post some pics of my axe for now.

After several different cheek-filing sessions, the axe is chopping beautifully. Conforms to the “Axe to Grind” gauge in all but maybe the middle third. Just a little thick there yet. 

It’s a Craftsman boys axe. $30 on eBay including an original Sears handle that had been seated, but kerf never cut. The wedge work looks rough because I’ve rewedged it probably 4 times. Gives it character I think. Handle is slim and lively.

Tried to split this evening as I separated each round working from butt end of the tree. Took the 6 lb maul and still struggled. This tree is a gnarly hickory, about 10” DBH and 40 ft tall. Son of a gun to split.


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks to be a gnarly axe head crack just below your hand in the pic.


----------



## JW51 (Mar 18, 2019)

95custmz said:


> Looks to be a gnarly axe head crack just below your hand in the pic.



Gouge from a hacksaw whilst trimming the wedge.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 20, 2019)

@JW51 — nice little axe you got there! Personally, I favor my light axes over the heavier ones. The heavy, big axes definitely have their place and get used, but for most of what I do a 2.25 lb axe on a 28" handle is a perfect balance for me. Keep at it, there's still PLENTY of time left in the year, hopefully mud season will soon end and we'll have a productive spring!


----------



## JW51 (Mar 21, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> @JW51 — nice little axe you got there! Personally, I favor my light axes over the heavier ones. The heavy, big axes definitely have their place and get used, but for most of what I do a 2.25 lb axe on a 28" handle is a perfect balance for me. Keep at it, there's still PLENTY of time left in the year, hopefully mud season will soon end and we'll have a productive spring!



Thanks @Multifaceted. Yeah, it’s amazing what a little axe is capable of. I don’t have a huge frame of reference, but the steel seems pretty formidable. There’s no avoiding knots in this particular tree, and the edge holds up well. It will wear a bit, but I’ve yet to roll or chip it. Can’t say the same for my first attempt at a boys axe. It was kind of a wedge shaped Mann head and ended up being really soft.

I have an old Plumb Rockaway under construction at the moment, roughly 3.5 lbs. Curious what a larger axe on a 30-32 inch haft would do for me. This will be my first full size single bit. Gonna be a lot of work, both head and handle, so the little Craftsman will see plenty of duty in the meantime.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 25, 2019)

Work is ramping up production and spring is here, so while the days are getting longer, my day-to-day is becoming busier by the hour. I was, however, able to get some swinging time in yesterday. Almost completed my two ricks of axe-cut firewood.

Smallish sickly Black Cherry with some white fungus growing in the upper branches and has been bleeding sap profusely and making a mess.






Definitely a lighter axe, but the edge geometry really bites into the wood, you just need to keep consistent acceleration with your swings and it will remove wood chips quickly.





Because I am a glutten for punishment and really like to put my axes to the test, I used ONLY this axe to process this 30' tree. Bucks very well and makes clean cuts for the notches.





Here is where the hardened poll came in handy - I used it to drive in these old surplus log dogs so to keep the the logs from rolling while chopping on a hill.





Here I used the stump as an anchor with the dogs. Just be mindful of glancing blows or you'll put the bit right into some nearby steel! Here you can see the janky notch that was giving me a fit dancing around on me during chops before I secured it with the dogs.





All in all, not bad for a late afternoon's axercise before heading in to prepare dinner for my wife and I.


----------



## JW51 (Mar 26, 2019)

Is that your Russian axe? What does it weigh and what is the handle length?

I didn’t make any progress and ACWC this weekend due to other projects. But I did get to work the axe a little bit. 

Did some heavy pruning/topping of some old neglected apple trees and thought the axe might be handy for the limbing. It worked, but way too many tangled up curvy limbs to make it efficient so I picked the chainsaw back up.

Also did some invasive shrub/ undesirable tree control (hack and squirt method with herbicide). Choked up on the axe to make the necessary wounds. Need to get a proper hatchet for tasks like that. But it still worked fine.


----------



## DSW (Mar 26, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


>




Those log dogs are slick. I could have put those to use.

That axe is beautiful.


----------



## Multifaceted (Mar 27, 2019)

JW51 said:


> Is that your Russian axe? What does it weigh and what is the handle length?
> 
> I didn’t make any progress and ACWC this weekend due to other projects. But I did get to work the axe a little bit.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is my Russian axe. I don't know how much the steel weighs, but the overall weight with the handle is approximately 3.5 pounds. The handle is 26". I needed to thin the handle down considerably, so that will have lightened the overall weight some, but if I were to guess the weight of the head is about 2lbs. NO info is given on the head weight, only the overall weight.



DSW said:


> Those log dogs are slick. I could have put those to use.
> 
> That axe is beautiful.



Thank you, it is a unique piece for sure, but also a very effective cutting tool. The dogs I got from Sportsman's Guide, they are Czech military surplus dogs, got a set of four for hewing a while back and recently thought to use them to aid in bucking smaller diameter logs.


----------



## JW51 (Apr 3, 2019)

Between work and family obligations, and my never ending list of other projects and hobbies, haven’t made any meaningful progress lately. Need to get my butt in gear. It will soon be too hot to chop wood. One more chopping session should finish my first tree so I could at least post a pic of stacked wood.

I’ll ask a question of you more experienced axe guys. Noticed the other day that my little craftsman boys axe bit isn’t aligned perfectly to handle. The heel is canted off center to the right of handle centerline if you were looking down at the head. Not much, maybe 1/8 inch. I suspect that’s not enough to matter. The last time I rehung and rewedged it I was in a twit and probably forgot to check.

It wouldn’t be that hard to remove a little shoulder on one side and jump the head a bit further on to straighten it up. But then I’d probably have to wedge it again. And I have a tendency to fix things that aren’t broken so I’m trying to resist that urge here.

Thoughts?


----------



## JW51 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thread seems a bit dead but I’ll post a quick update anyway. A whole lot of life happened already in 2019. But I finished bucking my first tree for the Cordwood challenge a couple months ago, but it’s been laying in the woods since. Just got it stacked up this week. Not great progress, but it’s a start. Actually fills more of the rick than I thought it would. 

As discussed earlier, this was a ornery, twisted up, knotty hickory tree. Not a question of IF you had a knot in your way, but how many. A few of the pieces are larger than I’d like because they WILL....NOT....SPLIT. Not with an axe. Not with a 6 lb maul. Not even stacked in a tire on a stump with a steel monster maul. I may try again later once the wood dries a bit.

All that said, it was still tons of fun and I can’t wait to do more. Gonna pick an easier victim this time. Probably an ash tree. Its hot. So further progress may be a bit sporadic.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 5, 2019)

The thread might be laking in activity, but certainly not dead. The challenge is good until the end of the year. I hadn't chopped any wood in about 2 months, but busted out the axe again this past weekend to take down a small ash. Figured ease back into it. Since spring has broke, I have been busy working the land, and also split 5 cords of saw-cut wood by hand. Being out of commission from my surgery over the winter really put me behind, but I'm getting all caught up.

Here's a short video I did over the weekend:


----------



## JW51 (Jun 7, 2019)

I’ve not chopped any ash yet, but based on its characteristics when chainsawing and splitting, I suspect the chips fly pretty good?

One thing I learned chopping this tree...

The sinew-ish nature of green hickory, it does not give up chips easily, even when the axe bites deep. They tend to sort of stack up still loosely attached in kind of an accordian fashion. An occasional stroke right in the middle of the notch will clear them if this occurs.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 7, 2019)

Ash chops about as well as it splits and is sawn. When dead it can be much harder as is with most any wood that has been dry and dead for a while. Definitely not stringy and sinew like hickory, but it can be springy. A good narrow ground bit works best to throw big chips. The bark is easily removed, especially after the EAB has gotten to it, then it just peels off in sheets often. I plan to take down a dying 70 footer tomorrow with the Arvika.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 9, 2019)

Taking down a 70' White Ash with my tuned 4.5 lb Arvika that has a 20° convex grind. This one is totally dead up top, was marked to come down over two years ago. Upon falling it I noticed that it has coppiced itself! 

A huge chore bucking on a hill with rocks and all kinds of poor footing...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 9, 2019)

Did you have to thin the Arvika a lot to make a chopper out of it ?


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 9, 2019)

Trx250r180 said:


> Did you have to thin the Arvika a lot to make a chopper out of it ?



I had to thin it out quite a bit, nothing too crazy, but lets just say that I've got about 6-7 hours of grinding, filing, and shaping the steel alone. Not to mention the time I spent thinning out and contouring the handle to my liking. Still not quite where I want it, but it's getting close. This hard dead ash is the Achilles heel to the Arvika's chopping prowess with my tuning. None of my axes performed well in this tree, only the Arvika was able to get the job done because of the weight and length of handle, but even with that, I spent probably twice the amount of time I would have processing a green tree with an axe. Deadwood is a B!tch! Good thing this is the final haul. After this I will be over a full cord of axe-cut wood.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 10, 2019)

Split about 3 cords with the axe head you sent ,is close to the Arvika in performance ,i like it as a go to when doing firewood. Have not found a big enough tree to pound wedges with it yet.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 10, 2019)

It was a big boy alright, given the weight and wedge shape I bet it makes a great splitter.


----------



## JW51 (Jun 11, 2019)

Dropped about a 60 ft white ash yesterday evening, taking advantage of a few spare minutes and some cooler weather. It’s roughly 10” DBH. Still using my craftsman boys axe. This tree was living but crowding a couple much more desirable trees....white oaks.

Went pretty well, but I need to shake the rust off after very limited chopping last 2 months. I’m still reasonably competent at bucking but feel like I really suck at felling. Chips are small and looks like a beaver went after it. Need to work on that. Any tips from y’all?

Missed the intended drop zone by 10-15 ft. Didn’t really hurt anything but should have paid more attention. By the time I realized my notch was off line, it was too late to correct it completely. I just got in a rush. 

Got the tree limbed and did a couple bucking cuts just for fun before it got too dark on me. The small end of the tree chops beautifully. The one bucking notch I did at the butt end, I can tell the big wood will challenge my abilities with this small axe. Chips don’t come easy. 

Will try to post some pics tonight. Felt good to swing again.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 11, 2019)

Sounds like you got a good days work in, now you can just buck the logs at your leisure. Do you have a slightly heavier axe perhaps? The boys axe will do well, but a 3.5 pounder will require less speed and as many strike to remove chips in the bigger logs. Keep at it, there's still plenty of time.

Here's my stack as of the other day. Still have about a 14' log to finish bucking and split, but it's the upper section of the trunk so should go more quickly.


----------



## JW51 (Jun 11, 2019)

I like the rainbow stripes of the different wood in your stack.

I’ve got a 3.5 pounder in the works. Got a vintage Plumb Rockaway-type thing (the version with phantom bevels). Had it for a while now, was grinding it with a belt sander, sander quit on me, just now getting back to it. This son of a gun is hard....my best file won’t touch it. Time will tell if that’s a good thing or if it’s just hard and brittle.

Also have a 3.5 double that I split with.... that I could probably try for felling.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 11, 2019)

JW51 said:


> I like the rainbow stripes of the different wood in your stack.
> 
> I’ve got a 3.5 pounder in the works. Got a vintage Plumb Rockaway-type thing (the version with phantom bevels). Had it for a while now, was grinding it with a belt sander, sander quit on me, just now getting back to it. This son of a gun is hard....my best file won’t touch it. Time will tell if that’s a good thing or if it’s just hard and brittle.
> 
> Also have a 3.5 double that I split with.... that I could probably try for felling.



Thanks, the stratification does look neat, especially with the older pieces in contrast with the freshly chopped and split.

Yeah, a slightly heavier axe can be useful when needed. I typically prefer my lighter axes (2.25-2.5 lbs) but heavier really helps with the bigger stuff. More energy to swing, but less swings to throw chips. In a big log that's an advantage. For smaller stuff a heavy axe requires a to much energy to do light with, not efficient.

For improving your felling, start with a few overlapping angled cuts from the top to start your notch, followed by flat cuts. Try to keep your flat cuts near the ends of your overlapping overhand chops working upwards to remove chips. Rough it in, then don't be afraid to choke up on the handle and make short-strike blows to tidy up your face cut notch. Just like felling with a saw, it's important to have a clean face cut to direct your fall.

After that, the back cut just keep it above the face cut notch while leaving enough hinge or holding wood as per usual. On the back cut, I tend to start in the center and move left to right with alternating overhand and underhand chops, stopping every few strikes to watch the top or listen for movement.

Good luck!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 19, 2019)

I am so close I can taste it! Already over a cord, but I just want to complete this stack. Chipping away at it when I can in my limited spare time:


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm done - what a great feeling. 1.17 cord of wood, all cut with an axe harvested from our property.


----------



## JW51 (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice work, Multifaceted! I bet that does feel good.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 22, 2019)

JW51 said:


> Nice work, Multifaceted! I bet that does feel good.



Thanks, man. How are your efforts coming along?


----------



## DSW (Oct 27, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


>



Nice work, Clarence. Looks good.

Hadn't kept up with this, nice to see the progress.

My stack has weeds around it, the sides are starting to fall, and the wood looks dark grey, it's perfect basically. 

Are you doing it again this coming year?


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 27, 2019)

DSW said:


> Nice work, Clarence. Looks good.
> 
> Hadn't kept up with this, nice to see the progress.
> 
> ...




Thanks, man! It was fun and am ready to get back out to do some serious chopping again soon now that the weather has cooled off. I would like to add some more to the pile, the challenge goes until the end of the year. 

My stack is looking a little tired too, been trying to trim the weeds and debris, but yeah, it's wood seasoning outside, so it's going to look ratty. Yes, I will do it again next year - in fact, I may even add to this pile again soon. I've got lots more tree that need felled, the EAB has devastated all of my Ash.

Do you plan on doing it next year?


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 28, 2019)

DSW said:


> Nice work, Clarence. Looks good.
> 
> Hadn't kept up with this, nice to see the progress.
> 
> ...


I was fortunate enough to see Clarence in axetion Saturday at our GTG. The man is a machine. Makes great beer too.


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 28, 2019)

farmer steve said:


> I was fortunate enough to see Clarence in axetion Saturday at our GTG. The man is a machine. Makes great beer too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 769053



That was the first chops with my restored Finnish Billnäs axe - surprisingly good chopper for a narrow bit, but performed better in that dry tulip poplar than my thinly ground Kelly Jersey.


----------



## DSW (Oct 28, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Yes, I will do it again next year - in fact, I may even add to this pile again soon. I've got lots more tree that need felled, the EAB has devastated all of my Ash.
> 
> Do you plan on doing it next year?



Awesome. Yeah, there's hardly any healthy Ash left around here. Sad really.

Probably not, but I'm not sure. I've got firewood to put up but of course that won't take all year. I'm trying to work on some wood carvings this winter.

I do miss swinging the axe though, how do you get the invite to these axe swinging, beverage drinking get togethers?


----------



## Multifaceted (Oct 29, 2019)

DSW said:


> Awesome. Yeah, there's hardly any healthy Ash left around here. Sad really.
> 
> Probably not, but I'm not sure. I've got firewood to put up but of course that won't take all year. I'm trying to work on some wood carvings this winter.
> 
> I do miss swinging the axe though, how do you get the invite to these axe swinging, beverage drinking get togethers?



I'm only going to do it again casually, and if the challenge continues with an organizer. It is interesting to see a unit of work done over time with an axe, a cord being the default.

Ha ha, the invite to my place is open, you just need to be in the area. The above picture was at a local GTG hosted by @farmer steve not but 25 miles north of me. Not sure where you are, but if you're ever in southern PA and want to swing axes, drink homebrew, and talk shop - you're welcome here!


----------



## DSW (Nov 3, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


>




Just watched your video. That Kelly perfect is a beauty. If I ran into one I'd swoop it up.

The axe I had years ago, my buddy picked me up a head from an auction he liked going to. I put a rough carved handle on it. Can't remember the maker, it wasn't a Collins, Kelly, or Plumb but it was a known, older company from the midwest. Jersey pattern, heavy as hell, absolute bruiser. 

I wouldn't mind something similar, maybe not the most sensible work axe but something on the verge of too heavy, handle almost too long, wears you out, little hard to control but a ripper when everything comes together.


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 4, 2019)

DSW said:


> Just watched your video. That Kelly perfect is a beauty. If I ran into one I'd swoop it up.
> 
> The axe I had years ago, my buddy picked me up a head from an auction he liked going to. I put a rough carved handle on it. Can't remember the maker, it wasn't a Collins, Kelly, or Plumb but it was a known, older company from the midwest. Jersey pattern, heavy as hell, absolute bruiser.
> 
> I wouldn't mind something similar, maybe not the most sensible work axe but something on the verge of too heavy, handle almost too long, wears you out, little hard to control but a ripper when everything comes together.



Thanks for watching! Yeah, that was from back in June when I was going really hard at it. After finishing up and being released from PT, I started going hard, split about 4.5 cords of wood, stacked it, then decided that I needed to get some actual chopping time back in now that I was closer than ever too full recovery. I'm still learning the art of video making, and have been long overdue in making one. That will soon change, though.... 

The Kelly Perfect Jersey is a great axe, but I need it on a better handle. I've modified the current one on so many times that it's just barely usable. I find that 3.5 lbs is about as heavy as most would need, and conversely get plenty of cutting power even from a lighter axe that allows increased head speed. Not to say that a heavy axe doesn't have its place; it does, but for most tasks they're really not going to give you an advantage - just tire you out quicker.

The midwest axe you mention, was it by chance called Shapleigh Hardware Co.?


----------



## DSW (Nov 8, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> The Kelly Perfect Jersey is a great axe, but I need it on a better handle. I've modified the current one on so many times that it's just barely usable. I find that 3.5 lbs is about as heavy as most would need, and conversely get plenty of cutting power even from a lighter axe that allows increased head speed. Not to say that a heavy axe doesn't have its place; it does, but for most tasks they're really not going to give you an advantage - just tire you out quicker.
> 
> The midwest axe you mention, was it by chance called Shapleigh Hardware Co.?




Yeah, it'd be more of novelty than a work horse. I can really drive my 36 inch splitter but it doesn't require as much accuracy as bucking.

No, it wasn't Shapleigh. I say known name but it wasn't a household name.

There's an antique shop I went to years ago that had a good selection of hatchets. I passed recently and there's quite a few axes in the windows, no hours, no phone number, never open. I've been checking it every time I drive by, today, the open sign was blinking. Maybe not as much of a honey hole as I hoped, there were a couple of nice Plumbs, two True Tempers but they weren't nearly as vintage as it first seemed, then a couple no names. Keen Cutter hatchet that I was pretty......keen on. Prices weren't bad, given pretty good condition, all have useable handles, and there's no shipping charge but they weren't knock out prices either. Keen hatchet was a little high or it would have came home with me. Plumb double bit had a really thin profile but in not a big double bit fan... Yet.  The Plumb single bit may just follow me home next week, make a good work axe. 

If I do that then I'll have to do another year of the cordwood challenge. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 9, 2019)

DSW said:


> Yeah, it'd be more of novelty than a work horse. I can really drive my 36 inch splitter but it doesn't require as much accuracy as bucking.
> 
> No, it wasn't Shapleigh. I say known name but it wasn't a household name.
> 
> ...




Hmm, that's the only maker I know from the midwest.

I find that antique store prices for axes are grossly exaggerated. I have seen old Kelly axes, that admittedly were in good condition and serviceable, but with $120 - $150 price tag... Um... no thanks, I rarely charge that much for performance tuned restorations that I do. I'd be excited to see what you can churn out with a nice tuned old school axe. What you did earlier this year was admirable, sir!


----------



## DSW (Nov 9, 2019)

Might have even been a known maker with a Midwest tooling company putting their name on it. Regardless, it's gone now, from misuse. On a day where I should have lost my life, the axe was a small consequence. 


I've come across some ridiculousness like that but usually the prices I see aren't near that extreme just more in line with eBay. The Keen Kutter was $34, not a bad price, head was nice, handle solid, sharpen and ready to use, a guy could do worse it's just that I could jump on eBay and do about the same.

I went to the same antique store that I got my hatchet from nearly a year ago. With the intention of finding a Plumb hatchet for a good price and maybe a Plumb single bit if I find one.

Well, now I have two Plumbs sitting in my garage.

My Nicholson file skated across the steel and all was right in the world.


----------



## DSW (Nov 9, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> d be excited to see what you can churn out with a nice tuned old school axe. What you did earlier this year was admirable, sir!



Didn't mean to skip this, thank ya. You as well. I was really hoping a few of the other guys might keep this thread moving with their progress, always nice to see.

I'm thinking of doing it again this coming year. I don't wanna say 100% yet. Only this year use a variety of axes instead of using one (or trying to use one as was the case).


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 9, 2019)

DSW said:


> Didn't mean to skip this, thank ya. You as well. I was really hoping a few of the other guys might keep this thread moving with their progress, always nice to see.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing it again this coming year. I don't wanna say 100% yet. Only this year use a variety of axes instead of using one (or trying to use one as was the case).



Me as well, but honestly I was happy with the response this thread got even if only a few people participating. This whole idea of cutting firewood with only an axe is really unpractical in modern times and only interests those who desire to excel with minimalism. Personally, I think it is a very important aspect of self reliance, if not just interesting. Sure, you can shoot a deer with a bow, field dress it with a knife, and feed your family - but can you really heat your home without a chainsaw and hydro-splitter?

I had some company over last weekend, mostly my wife's co-workers (all cops) and there were a few guys who started commenting on my wood stacks. Saying things like "man, you gonna burn all of this, this year?". I was telling them: "No, most of this will be for next year, 2021, and 2022 burning seasons". They quickly got it, but then when my wife showed them my axe cut stack after seeing my chainsaw collection, their reactions were:


----------



## DSW (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie.... That felt good.


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 13, 2019)

DSW said:


> View attachment 772595
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like sassafras!


----------



## DSW (Nov 13, 2019)

Indeed. 

Uprooted some point this year. No top, quite hard for sassafras but that's relative of course.


_Can't you smell that smell_


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 13, 2019)

Gonna be doing the 'Big Log Challenge' soon before I clean this up. 30" standing dead Ash...


----------



## DSW (Nov 13, 2019)

If I get around to the tree I may have one that fits the bill. Probably just do it next year as part of my cord.


----------



## DSW (Nov 16, 2019)

Felt this made more sense here than the restoration thread as this will be my main rig.

I stripped the paint off the Plumb I just picked up. Fought the urge to hit it with the angle grinder and did it by hand. Course I sharpened it the other day. Heads a bit loose, need to get that sorted. 

Otherwise that's it. Not gonna change the handle, re-profile, or anything.

Just gonna put a beatin' on some wood with it.


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 17, 2019)

DSW said:


> Felt this made more sense here than the restoration thread as this will be my main rig.
> 
> I stripped the paint off the Plumb I just picked up. Fought the urge to hit it with the angle grinder and did it by hand. Course I sharpened it the other day. Heads a bit loose, need to get that sorted.
> 
> ...



Looks like a good chopper. Any specific grind angle you're working with?


----------



## DSW (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm not sure what the angle is. Head looks nearly untouched.

Previous axe I was using was sticking like a son of gun. It'd bite but never clear chips. Obviously there's multiple factors including technique but it really put me off overly thin profiles. I believe it was a hollow grind as well but I'd have to check. It was excellent in small stuff. It probably be great as a bushcraft type of axe. Big stuff it just plain sucked. Stock Fiskars made it look bad.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 17, 2019)

When I saw DSW's axe I thought Plumb. It reminds me of one of my US Plumb. The poll shape or style or something. Nice axe for sure. Here is a my USA Plumb...
Just a nice 4lb hard hitting wood divider.


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 17, 2019)

DSW said:


> I'm not sure what the angle is. Head looks nearly untouched.
> 
> Previous axe I was using was sticking like a son of gun. It'd bite but never clear chips. Obviously there's multiple factors including technique but it really put me off overly thin profiles. I believe it was a hollow grind as well but I'd have to check. It was excellent in small stuff. It probably be great as a bushcraft type of axe. Big stuff it just plain sucked. Stock Fiskars made it look bad.



I'm not a fan of a hollow grind in axes. Not sure what it is, but they seem to stick more especially if a deep bite - and don't separate the chips like I want. I need to get the new handle made for my 3.5 Kelly Perfect Jersey, been meaning to swing that mofo again.



CR888 said:


> When I saw DSW's axe I thought Plumb. It reminds me of one of my US Plumb. The poll shape or style or something. Nice axe for sure. Here is a my USA Plumb...View attachment 773788
> Just a nice 4lb hard hitting wood divider.



That's a bit different than DSW's axe - that there is looks like a Connie (Connecticut Pattern) — and if it's a 4 pounder, then you've got a real nice piece there.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 18, 2019)

Was lucky enough to get it with original paper product sticker. Arhh the old Connie vs Tassie. This one is a Tasmanian Pattern, but there were a few styles some with/most without bevels. The Tassie pattern is a bit of an Aussie favourite, I have a Plumb (Aussie made) Tassie too. We made many of your patterns, & you guys made some of ours. Hytest (later name of Aussie Plumb) is one of my favourite makers, get one if you can.


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 19, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Was lucky enough to get it with original paper product sticker. Arhh the old Connie vs Tassie. This one is a Tasmanian Pattern, but there were a few styles some with/most without bevels. The Tassie pattern is a bit of an Aussie favourite, I have a Plumb (Aussie made) Tassie too. We made many of your patterns, & you guys made some of ours. Hytest (later name of Aussie Plumb) is one of my favourite makers, get one if you can.



Dagnammit! I should have known by the rounded poll corners... Got to admit, the phantom bevels are what got me, and maybe the camera angle. Had I looked at your details and seen that you're an Aussie I might have made the connection. Best way to tell a Connie from a Tassie if unsure is to look at the bit profile. A Tassie is going to be much thicker in the cheeks.

Good looking axe, mate! I wish they were more common here in the US, but they're not and fetch a pretty penny. One is on my short list, that I can assure you of.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 19, 2019)

Speaking of Kelly's...yesterday was a good little score of old vintage metal from my local tip. I bring the occaisional lunch, soda's & sweets for the men bearing few teeef, in return they prevent hand forged iron going into the recycle bin. Its truly shocking what top condition vintage bits end up in the metal bin. Anyone know what -WAX 003- means on a Kelly splitting maul? This bit would of been painted red, its 5-1/4lbs....and I don't think its EVER been sharpened, but as it had a cracked handle, it was heading for the smelter.
Tell us to nic-off if i'm wrecking your cordwood thread. Like me you probably don't mind seeing old metal. Could not find any info on the Kelly -wax 003- execpt fornsome that sold on Ebay here from AU$72-157!!. Others are a Cylone forgings 4-1/2lb mattock & a nice Hytest miners pick. Don't have time to make hafts myself so I'll order some local made handles...have a few more to do too lol.


----------



## DSW (Dec 10, 2019)

Split a quick rick of maple with the Plumb. 

Been burning some of the cordwood challenge wood. I'd like to say it burns hotter. On a positive note, or negative depending on how you look at it, I've already forgot how much work it is.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 10, 2019)

Using the modern powersaws and hydraulic splitters takes much of the hard work out of producing firewood. But sometimes being by yourself with a simple hand tool and only the sound of what's around you without motors running is good for the soul. Something just happens when using a well cared for vintage ax between your hands that no power tool can do. Its hard to put in words, you just know it or don't. Sometimes less time with power tools and more time with simple proper hand tools like files, rasps, draw knives, chisels, adze, picks, mattocks is what's needed.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 10, 2019)

I really like the original handles on the Plumbs, their shape design makes a 4lb axe feel easy to use. DSW has a great ax there, looks never to be abused or used as a sledgehammer. The edge profile looks close to original, hardly any life removed from bit.


----------



## 95custmz (Dec 10, 2019)

And as a bonus, without motorized gadgets, you can hear them drop bears sneakin up on ya!


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 11, 2019)

Man... One day off a week does not bode well for any chopping lately. I've got a 6' recently dropped Ash log on the ground that I've been saving for the Big Log Challenge, but haven't had the time or daylight to get it done.

Was hoping to start another small pile, but if not, no biggie.


----------



## DSW (Dec 11, 2019)

I picked up that axe at an antique shop that I actually bought my last axes at. It's a big place,nobody there, last time I was asking the lady questions, she says the feller who rents that 'booth' is here as he likes to hang out, retired fella. Talked to him, picked up two hatchets and a light axe.

This time, I go on a Saturday, place is packed. Feller is there, think nothing of it, guy behind me asks him about one of his axes, then price, guys talkative, and negotiating is common so i don't think a thing of it. Daughter later mentions everybody seems to know each other. I'm checking out, mention to the lady how packed it is, she says it's 'Deal with the dealer day.' 

People did know each other and that's why the guy was negotiating. I tell her i didn't do any dealing with my dealer, she says well he must really be glad you came. 

Anywho, he's a Veteran, nice guy, and he was only asking $20 for that Plumb. So i think everyone did alright.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah you did just fine. If he was asking $20 I wouldn't crunch him a cent, that ax will always be worth something, usually for that money you get a heavily used deteriorated piece of crusty metal that slightly resembles an ax. Hopefully after you give it a nice sharpening, maybe a light sand with some oil it will be that ax you just grab when heading off to the woodpile. Those old handles love a drink of oil.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 11, 2019)

Also having a few traps around town to source the old hand forged iron is the way to go. EBay is no fun. I'd give that ol feller your phone number & a bottle of rum, much better than spending money on an overpriced item on eBay.


----------



## svk (Dec 15, 2019)

I grabbed a piece that I hand chopped in 2018 and thought about you guys as I tossed it in the boiler.


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 15, 2019)

Last day for 2019 Axe Cordwood Challenge. Today I completed the "Big Log" Mini-Challenge. Not sure if today is the cutoff, or the last day for qualification. Either way, I did it. The minimum diameter is 50 cm (19.68"); and I saved a 6' log that was 25" in diameter. Definitely the biggest log I ever attempted to buck with solely an axe. Didn't make my notches wide enough, which cost me more effort, but the log is now in two pieces. White Ash felled about 30 days ago.











@DSW — I have saved the images from your completion post and will submit them in an email with the details on my own, unless you have already done so. Did you do the Big Log Challenge too?


----------



## DSW (Dec 15, 2019)

svk said:


> I grabbed a piece that I hand chopped in 2018 and thought about you guys as I tossed it in the boiler.




Sounds like the group of axe swinging, beard growing, women noticing badasses is growing. 


I'm kidding for anyone that takes it too seriously.


----------



## DSW (Dec 15, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> @DSW — I have saved the images from your completion post and will submit them in an email with the details on my own, unless you have already done so. Did you do the Big Log Challenge too?



Awesome work!

No I have not, I'm not even sure where I'd be submitting it to.

The poplar I fell was probably more than 20 but I'd just say no because I have no way to prove it. 

This coming year there's a big son of a beech I'm gonna fall with a saw and work up with a saw but I'll be bucking a piece of it with the axe for next year. 

Why does it end so early? So they can get everything finalized before the early 2020 guys?


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 15, 2019)

DSW said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> No I have not, I'm not even sure where I'd be submitting it to.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man!

I'll take your word for it, just direct me to the particular picture. I didn't throw a tape on the one I did either, but you can tell it is bigger than 20".

It's actually been extended this year, it used to run up from NYD to the 1st of September. Ben changed the rules to make it go until December. I'm betting he's cutting it before the holidays due to it being a busy time of year, plus I also know he's still a student and needs to get everything in order for the final editing of a video that complies everyone's effort. If you think about it, that's a fair amount of work in and of itself (if you've ever done a lot of video editing).


----------



## DSW (Dec 16, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> I'll take your word for it, just direct me to the particular picture. I didn't throw a tape on the one I did either, but you can tell it is bigger than 20".
> 
> It's actually been extended this year, it used to run up from NYD to the 1st of September. Ben changed the rules to make it go until December. I'm betting he's cutting it before the holidays due to it being a busy time of year, plus I also know he's still a student and needs to get everything in order for the final editing of a video that complies everyone's effort. If you think about it, that's a fair amount of work in and of itself (if you've ever done a lot of video editing).




I remembered the stump is still out there so I went and measured and it's only a bit over 16". Then the maple was 18". I found the post where I had said my biggest logs were 16-18. So no big log challenge for me.

I actually looked at the beech as well, all the little trees laid over and that big sob with a hollow stump is still standing. Everything at the base is unusable and it forks out about ten foot up, looks like that won't be 20 inches either. I'll be getting it regardless so I can put a tape on it but I think I'll be looking for a different tree. I would like to get that for 2020.

I've actually been meaning to hew a log for someone anyway so I might get that one next year as well.

I've not done a lot of editing but I have done enough to know how quick the time moves once you sit down behind that screen.


----------



## H-Ranch (Dec 31, 2019)

Multifaceted said:


> Last day for 2019 Axe Cordwood Challenge.


Well... I guess I missed the deadline. No matter, as it was never going to appear on Facebook anyway since I won't have an account in my lifetime (I've hated Facebook since before it was cool to hate on them.)

I was halfway there early in the year; not on a pace to beat DSW by any means. I ended having a couple of wood thieves that slowed down my progress during heating season last year. My daughters had been helping me keep the OWB going and I didn't have the heart to tell them not to pick off the ax split pile after I noticed it. Then life happened, and honestly I'm not going to do a lot of chopping during the heat of the summer. Planned to complete it over the Christmas break until I saw the deadline post. That's what I get for not paying attention to "the rules".

Anyway, this was all chopped in 2019. Stack is about 50" x 100" so just a face cord. Here it was couple days ago.


And finished up today.


It's pretty clear what was cut early by the dark gray color. This is about where I was and some of what went up in smoke last season.


----------



## DSW (Dec 31, 2019)

Good job @H-Ranch . Thieves are worthless, they'll get theirs one day.

Like your stacking set up there. Off the ground and spaced.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 1, 2020)

Oops, maybe that didn't come across quite right - my daughters were the woods "thieves" that were using my ax cut wood to fill the OWB instead of from my normal piles.

I'm right there with you on how I view real thieves.


----------



## DSW (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok, I misread that.

My property extends back from the road, have about 50 yards of woods that has road frontage and I stack some wood there, no thieves yet but I have people poking around from time to time. My house is right there otherwise my wood would probably be getting loaded into someone else's stove.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 1, 2020)

H-Ranch said:


> Well... I guess I missed the deadline. No matter, as it was never going to appear on Facebook anyway since I won't have an account in my lifetime (I've hated Facebook since before it was cool to hate on them.)
> 
> I was halfway there early in the year; not on a pace to beat DSW by any means. I ended having a couple of wood thieves that slowed down my progress during heating season last year. My daughters had been helping me keep the OWB going and I didn't have the heart to tell them not to pick off the ax split pile after I noticed it. Then life happened, and honestly I'm not going to do a lot of chopping during the heat of the summer. Planned to complete it over the Christmas break until I saw the deadline post. That's what I get for not paying attention to "the rules".
> 
> ...




Hey, you did it! The minimum unit for the challenge is one rick, or an 8' x 4' stack, clearly which you have accomplished. I don't do facebook either, just Youtube, but that's not even necessary — Send pics to Ben Scott, here's a video explaining the process:



I submitted photos for @DSW with his permission along with my own via email to Ben. He's going to compile everything into a video of all of this year's participants sometime this coming week, so there's still time.

Anyway, great effort on you, man! You dun gud!


----------



## LondonNeil (Jan 12, 2020)

results are up on Bens youtube and Clarence, DSW and Hranch all amazing. It seems arboristsite dominates the challenge!


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2020)

LondonNeil said:


> results are up on Bens youtube and Clarence, DSW and Hranch all amazing. It seems arboristsite dominates the challenge!


Nice!


----------



## Ben Scott (Jan 13, 2020)

Well done to everyone who took part! Keep on chopping and stay safe

Results for 2019, great efforts by all involved.

18 ricks this year, or a stack 4 feet high and 144 feet long, no accidents thankfully. Some great timber hewing and a couple of big logs cut too.

Hope everyone enjoyed taking part and found it to be a valuable experience.

Now for 2020! will hopefully get a video out soon with some new mini challenges people can get involved with.

Participants: Jens Christensen's Channnel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRCw... Clarence Swann https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOy2... Vinnies Day Off https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIOV... Oxbow Farm https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKeW... Owen Jarvis https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOzn... DSW & H Ranch, Arborsite, https://www.arboristsite.com/communit...


----------



## DSW (Jan 13, 2020)

Good job fellas. 

AS looking strong. Seems like we won the team portion. Who's making t-shirts? Letter jacket with a different patch for every year completed? 

Glad to hear nobody got hurt.

Good job putting it together @Ben Scott , looking forward to the mini challenge ideas.


----------



## Ben Scott (Jan 13, 2020)

So far I have a few ideas for mini challenges, feel free to suggest any more
- Cut a tenon, dovetail and log cabin style joint as well as flatten the end of a log
- Make a handle from scratch in the field, so only knives, handsaw etc. no power tools or specialised tools you would not likely have!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 13, 2020)

Great job, men! Yeah, we had a nice showing Team Arboristsite — Kickin' Axe and Takin' Wood!

I might be able to mock up a logo to make a T-shirt if anyone is interested. I do dabble in graphic design.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks to @Ben Scott for getting the challenge together and to @Multifaceted for posting it on AS. I would not have attempted this on my own without it. I did learn a few things about using an ax that I didn't know before.

Team AS was certainly led by @DSW and Multifaceted. Very impressive!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 13, 2020)

H-Ranch said:


> Thanks to @Ben Scott for getting the challenge together and to @Multifaceted for posting it on AS. I would not have attempted this on my own without it. I did learn a few things about using an ax that I didn't know before.
> 
> Team AS was certainly led by @DSW and Multifaceted. Very impressive!



The sum is greater than the whole of its parts. 

Had it not been the interest in this thread, even from those who tried or didn't even attempt - I might not have had that extra drive. We were all here watching and cheering each other on. Perhaps from the success of last year we might gain a few more participants for this year, maybe even a holdover or two  — I know I'll be participating!

Cheers!


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 13, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> Perhaps from the success of last year we might gain a few more participants for this year, maybe even a holdover or two  — I know I'll be participating!


Yeah, I think I'm in again - I've been eyeing a few trees on the property for the cordwood challenge and maybe even consider some of the other challenges. Definitely finishing earlier this year!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 14, 2020)

Ben Scott said:


> So far I have a few ideas for mini challenges, feel free to suggest any more
> - Cut a tenon, dovetail and log cabin style joint as well as flatten the end of a log
> - Make a handle from scratch in the field, so only knives, handsaw etc. no power tools or specialised tools you would not likely have!



Mortise and tenon joints would be rather advanced for me, I won't sat that it's not possible, but it is indeed a challenge! I think the offhand tool handle crafting would be really interesting, especially since a lot of folks have old steel just laying around. What about a limbing challenge, where one limbs the entire top and amasses a large pile for kindling, bushcraft, or brush burning? Then again, limbing can be dangerous for the noOb...

So much of the tops I just trash due to being such low effort but all the more time consuming work to process. I tend to just throw it in a big pile a set it ablaze...


----------



## CR888 (Jan 14, 2020)

Some nice hewing in the video Ben posted, I've been doing a little with an adze I have making a rustic outdoor log seat.


----------



## DSW (Jan 14, 2020)

Ben Scott said:


> So far I have a few ideas for mini challenges, feel free to suggest any more
> - Cut a tenon, dovetail and log cabin style joint as well as flatten the end of a log
> - Make a handle from scratch in the field, so only knives, handsaw etc. no power tools or specialised tools you would not likely have!




You mean flatten the end of a log so it resembles a saw cut? 

I like the idea of the in field handle, along with chopping at least a piece or two with that handle.





Multifaceted said:


> So much of the tops I just trash due to being such low effort but all the more time consuming work to process. I tend to just throw it in a big pile a set it ablaze...



I process nearly the whole tree and it goes in the stack, we've burnt some pieces this year that were right at an inch thick. I'm not really dealing with much of a top or limbs though, dead trees, deciduous, and woods grown. Need to run into a cedar.


----------



## DSW (Jan 14, 2020)

Should we start a new thread for 2020 or keep using this one?


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 14, 2020)

DSW said:


> I process nearly the whole tree and it goes in the stack, we've burnt some pieces this year that were right at an inch thick. I'm not really dealing with much of a top or limbs though, dead trees, deciduous, and woods grown. Need to run into a cedar.



My cut-off is around 1.5-2" in diameter. Anything less is just a waste of time. I can go into the woods and gather that just off the ground and it would be quicker than processing the thinner limbs and tops. Into the burn pile it goes.



DSW said:


> Should we start a new thread for 2020 or keep using this one?



I say start a new thread for this year for everyone's efforts. Perhaps we could just call it the Official - Axe Cordwood Challenge Thread so we can keep posting in it so the thread count grows and we can keep posting it regardless of the year. Thoughts?


----------



## DSW (Jan 14, 2020)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 14, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> I say start a new thread for this year for everyone's efforts. Perhaps we could just call it the Official - Axe Cordwood Challenge Thread so we can keep posting in it so the thread count grows and we can keep posting it regardless of the year. Thoughts?


 I would ask a friendly mod to use their superpowers for good instead of evil and just change the title of this thread.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 14, 2020)

H-Ranch said:


> I would ask a friendly mod to use their superpowers for good instead of evil and just change the title of this thread.



I like the idea too, especially since this thread has gotten good participation already. No superpowers required, I'm a mod on another forum, it's just just a few clicks and keystrokes is all...

I don't know any of the mods. @svk used to be a mod here, perhaps he has a connection?


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2020)

Could we please have the title of this thread changed to “The Official Axe Cordwood Challenge”

Thanks in advance!

@pioneerguy600 @TonyK


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2020)

I rang the bell for them.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 15, 2020)

svk said:


> Could we please have the title of this thread changed to “The Official Axe Cordwood Challenge”
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> @pioneerguy600 @TonyK



Done, I left the date in but if you don`t want that in there let me know.


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 15, 2020)

Dang, that was way easier than I thought. On some other forms you have to message the mods and/or state a reason. Thanks, mods, and thanks for ringing the bell, Steve!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 15, 2020)

The mods on here actually care about this site, great bunch they be.


----------



## DSW (Jan 15, 2020)

The day was January 1st. The weather, mild and sunny. With most of the country suffering from the brown bag flu, my number was called. With a Plumb on my shoulder, I headed to the woods. 

Axe Cordwood Challenge 2020.


First drop. Boy, look at that notch, I haven't missed a beat. 





Nevertheless, the tree surrendered.





As if a gift from the heavens, a green Poplar with a hollow base.





The wood fairies blessed me




And a pile appeared.





Silly White Oak. 

Impressive bend.





Now bend to my will!






Feeling adequately accomplished and tired, I took a rest on one of my fine logs, admired God's beautiful serenity and scenery and headed back in. 

Gonna be a good year.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 15, 2020)

DSW said:


> The day was January 1st. The weather, mild and sunny. With most of the country suffering from the brown bag flu, my number was called. With a Plumb on my shoulder, I headed to the woods.
> 
> Axe Cordwood Challenge 2020.


Boys, nobody stands a chance against this machine... glad he's on our team!


----------



## DSW (Jan 15, 2020)

H-Ranch said:


> Boys, nobody stands a chance against this machine... glad he's on our team!



From the time that was cut til now, I've hurt my off hand temporarily. Completely unrelated to axes of course. So I'm on the injured reserve right now. 

I'll probably do the handle challenge since that's more my speed right now.


This year I have some different axes to play with and I won't be chopping in the rain or below freezing, or well below freezing as was the case last year. 

Nice, leisurely pace.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice work, @DSW ! IN lead right out of the gate again!


----------



## DSW (Jan 18, 2020)

Did the handle challenge. I had a head that's waiting on a new handle anyway.

I chose to use no tools at all but instead use the axe head itself. A way to simulate a true on the spot scenario. The head has an aggressive profile and was sharpened the night before so it lends itself to this more than some other axes. I can't foresee a situation where I would need this but it was neat challenge all the same.

Pro tip: wear a glove when it's cold outside and you're gonna hold a piece of steel for an extended period of time. In case you're an idiot, not that I'm speaking from experience or anything. 



The head and the piece I chopped out.




Peeled that then I shaved it down for the head. 





Next I took it over the shop vice built for fitting axe heads. 





Look at that fit. 




No problem, I'll just shave a makeshift wedge. At this point the head would already stay on for some light tapping, choked up, so it was already an improvement.








Did one piece, both ends and then started on the next piece when it came off.


Took the axe head and lightly split the end of the handle, then I took two of the thicker shavings from the handle and used them as wedges.






Banged that in then finished chopping the second piece and did a third piece. All small pieces and tame one handed swings but it did stay on




Fun, little challenge.

Head is still on, gonna chop it with it soon but I don't expect it to last long. Then I'll just put a regular handle on.


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 19, 2020)

Finally got a start today, but it got cut short after my wife got called in to work...

One small tree felled with an axe I restored for my boss.... it's a little unwieldy, 4.5 pounder on a 35" stick. I really don't like long handles, and it shows in my accuracy.


----------



## DSW (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice. 

If I use nothing but a 36 I don't even think of it. If I switch between them the 36 feels weird. I can pick up a 25-28 right off a 36 but not the other way around. Also with felling I think it's a compromise even if you're used to it.


----------



## DSW (Jan 23, 2020)

The weather has been identical to last year. It's either rain, break up, or below freezing. Mostly below freezing, which is the lesser of the evils. 

Little start. This is separate from the logs I cut. 




Little souvenir.




I'm going to bring up some logs near the house so I can chop a little or go out to the woods depending on time and weather.


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2020)

DSW said:


> The weather has been identical to last year. It's either rain, break up, or below freezing. Mostly below freezing, which is the lesser of the evils.
> 
> Little start. This is separate from the logs I cut.
> 
> ...


Fox or coyote? Tough to tell scale from a pic


----------



## DSW (Jan 24, 2020)

svk said:


> Fox or coyote? Tough to tell scale from a pic




Its small. Neither are super common in my specific area. I'd guess a coon but I didn't look it over too hard. Coons and opposums are popular here.


----------



## DSW (Jan 27, 2020)

Doing some downed and dead chopping. 

Little bit of variety already. Dry beech, dry red oak, no fun. Small stuff, time consuming. Bucked up the fresh poplar from the other day, dream.

Didn't get pictures of all my piles.




Other pile is nearly identical to this one. Then got a pile of beech and it's much smaller.




Probably a 1/3 of a rick, maybe a 1/2, all together. Satisfied for axe work. For saw work I'd have to fire myself.


----------



## DSW (Jan 29, 2020)

That'll be fun to split.


----------



## DSW (Feb 3, 2020)

I am cruising along right now. Very consistent in the evenings and Saturday. Axe shape is real. 

I had been meaning to combine all my little piles but I hated to take the time to do it because combining stacks means I'm not chopping and adding to stacks. I went ahead and did it and all those seemingly meaningless little piles actually add up to something.

We had a beautiful mild day today and that did wonders.

One of my biggest issues is going from cold to sweat to cold to hot. Over and over even in a 1.5 hr time frame. It gets old real quick.


----------



## svk (Feb 4, 2020)

DSW said:


> One of my biggest issues is going from cold to sweat to cold to hot. Over and over even in a 1.5 hr time frame. It gets old real quick.


I get that in the winter when I make wood. Sweating when I am swinging the axe and actually cold when I am stacking.


----------



## DSW (Feb 4, 2020)

It's not fun. Once you get a good layer of sweat underneath the clothing it chills you to your bones but I'll get hot enough to start sweating again. Makes no sense. 

I remember reading something about experienced extreme cold hunters saying they won't ever fully gear up until they reach where they're gonna sit because getting overheated and then sweating was so much more dangerous than just getting cold. My temps aren't toeing the line of death but it's still an interesting point.

Yesterday being extremely mild I found it no issue at all to control my temperature. The one time I started getting worked up doing a big log, I still came back to normal very easily.


----------



## DSW (Feb 5, 2020)

Call this my big log challenge warm up.

This was a root rot that laid over in a storm. I fell it, probably 20 inches but hollow. I bucked a log off, just picking at it here and there. Then I decided to buck the round completely in one go. 15, maybe 16 inches. Took me 20 minutes and I was ripping. 2 or 3 breaks to catch my breath. At my normal chopping pace, it probably would have took 30 + minutes. I was SHOT when I finished it. Cherry on top was when I went to split it and every piece held on and tore to the final strands. A wood that typically splits like a dream. 




Neat perspective. I'd be interested to know how long it would take using small pieces to get to the same volume.


----------



## DSW (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm going to repost this. That's just beast status. Big diameter is a bigger jump with an axe. It compounds the effort because you're removing volume not just making a straight cut. I'll be on the lookout for something suitable this year. Nice work.




Multifaceted said:


> Today I completed the "Big Log" Mini-Challenge. I saved a 6' log that was 25" in diameter. White Ash.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 7, 2020)

DSW said:


> I'm going to repost this. That's just beast status. Big diameter is a bigger jump with an axe. It compounds the effort because you're removing volume not just making a straight cut. I'll be on the lookout for something suitable this year. Nice work.



Thanks, brother! It was a challenge for sure, wish my Arvika was performing better in dry, dead wood, (would have been perfect for that task) - but I ended up using my 2.0 kg Basque for the brute force, then my 3.5 lb Kelly Perfect Jersey to get down low and clear the notch. I should have done a staggered notch to widen it, probably would have gone faster, but oh well - it is in two pieces! I did some video footage f it on my YouTube channel, but near the end my battery died...

I got my 2.4 kg (5.25 lb) Basque Racer in the other day. Wholly Sh!t - what an axe! The grind is fairly conservative - 17.5 degrees, so I'm not too concerned about their precautions. I won't be chopping anything hateful with it, but I fear not any frozen wood or a knot'r two 

You're kickin a$$ yet again! You'll like finish first before anyone on AS - I wish I had more time, but until the days get longer I only have my weekends...

This weekend is looking like mild weather, and I've not got a lot on my agenda, so should take be slaying some timber here...


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 9, 2020)

Up and at it again today, what a beautiful day!

Putting to the test a handful of axes, plus my new and beloved Juaregi 5.25 lb Basque Racing Axe...






















Video if anyone is interested...


----------



## DSW (Feb 10, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> Thanks, brother! It was a challenge for sure, wish my Arvika was performing better in dry, dead wood, (would have been perfect for that task) - but I ended up using my 2.0 kg Basque for the brute force, then my 3.5 lb Kelly Perfect Jersey to get down low and clear the notch. I should have done a staggered notch to widen it, probably would have gone faster, but oh well - it is in two pieces! I did some video footage f it on my YouTube channel, but near the end my battery died...
> 
> I got my 2.4 kg (5.25 lb) Basque Racer in the other day. Wholly Sh!t - what an axe! The grind is fairly conservative - 17.5 degrees, so I'm not too concerned about their precautions. I won't be chopping anything hateful with it, but I fear not any frozen wood or a knot'r two
> 
> ...



I only did a 15 or 16 inch log so far but my notch was too narrow as well. 

Nice! That may be the perfect axe but don't tell me if it is.  I heard a guy on YouTube say they're not weighed by the head but it's a complete weight, I wasn't aware of that. I like comparing head weight since I can alter the handle.

Good deal. I watched the video but it's really hard for me to hear without cranking the sound way up and I didn't wanna wake up my family. That hit at the end of the round could have been bad. One of the first trees I bucked was mush and I blew through twice before I expected.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 10, 2020)

DSW said:


> I only did a 15 or 16 inch log so far but my notch was too narrow as well.
> 
> Nice! That may be the perfect axe but don't tell me if it is.  I heard a guy on YouTube say they're not weighed by the head but it's a complete weight, I wasn't aware of that. I like comparing head weight since I can alter the handle.
> 
> Good deal. I watched the video but it's really hard for me to hear without cranking the sound way up and I didn't wanna wake up my family. That hit at the end of the round could have been bad. One of the first trees I bucked was mush and I blew through twice before I expected.



Which YouTuber said it was total weight? If they said that, they're wrong or don't know how to read a scale. Mine weighs 2.58 kg with the handle, specs are a 2.4 kg racing axe, that's almost 200 grams of wood weight, or roughly half a pound, sounds about right.

Which part could have been bad, where I was bucking? Or was it from my previous video. Yeah, the sound is tough outside keeping the camera at a safe distance. I've tried using Bluetooth microphones, but the sound quality is like me talking through a phone. I don't want to be yelling at the camera, but I do try to talk loud. I don't know if I want to spend money on a professional mic set just to make YouTube videos...


----------



## DSW (Feb 10, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> Which YouTuber said it was total weight? If they said that, they're wrong or don't know how to read a scale. Mine weighs 2.58 kg with the handle, specs are a 2.4 kg racing axe, that's almost 200 grams of wood weight, or roughly half a pound, sounds about right.
> 
> Which part could have been bad, where I was bucking? Or was it from my previous video. Yeah, the sound is tough outside keeping the camera at a safe distance. I've tried using Bluetooth microphones, but the sound quality is like me talking through a phone. I don't want to be yelling at the camera, but I do try to talk loud. I don't know if I want to spend money on a professional mic set just to make YouTube videos...



It was Bushcraft Sisyphus. It's pretty obvious, especially in his older videos, that he's more of an axe junky type than a user. He owns one, at least, and knows how this works so he must have mispoke.

That's good to hear, I prefer that. Of the handles that I've weighed half a pound is what I'm seeing.

Bucking with the racer, blows through. Hitting the shin would ruin a day quick.

It's picking up the axe and the wind otherwise I would just crank it up. I'll try it on headphones and see if I can hear without blasting everything else.

Hell yeah you do. At this point you should already be quitting your job, telling your wife to quit her job, renting a Lamborghini and a townhouse. Self made, waking up at noon. If there's anything this #yolo generation has taught me, it's that.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 11, 2020)

DSW said:


> It was Bushcraft Sisyphus. It's pretty obvious, especially in his older videos, that he's more of an axe junky type than a user. He owns one, at least, and knows how this works so he must have mispoke.
> 
> That's good to hear, I prefer that. Of the handles that I've weighed half a pound is what I'm seeing.
> 
> ...



Did he really say that? Was it a recent video of his? Lane is usually pretty knowledgeable on the topic, so that comes as a surprise. Perhaps he did misspeak. I know not long ago he did a video on a standard production Basque axe that was slightly modified with the Racing Handle and sent to him from Mr. José Ramon Juaregi himself after some complaints on the standard slip-fit thin handle. While Lane is more of a collector/purveyor, yes, but he's more a user than any of the Axe Junkie garden variety.

I see you you mean, but rest assured that the log behind it was there to stop any over-penetration on the final driving cut. I had a close call the day before with that heavy axe and did most of my bucking with a log behind the log that I was bucking. Needless to say, I ended up ordering a set of chainmail guards for my feet and shins. Check is in the mail and we'll get them shipped as soon as Mr. Simcox receives payment.

I'll tool around with a different microphone, because it does get tiresome Channing the sounds levels of each clip when editing to better hear my voice, and then the chopping is too loud. Nah, I'll stick to my regular gig and my own personal aspirations. The market is already flooded with bush and homesteading experts like Wranglerstar ...


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 11, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> Up and at it again today, what a beautiful day!
> 
> Putting to the test a handful of axes, plus my new and beloved Juaregi 5.25 lb Basque Racing Axe...
> 
> ...



Nice video C. . Wish i was 30 years younger to do that.


----------



## DSW (Feb 11, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> Did he really say that? Was it a recent video of his? Lane is usually pretty knowledgeable on the topic, so that comes as a surprise. Perhaps he did misspeak. I know not long ago he did a video on a standard production Basque axe that was slightly modified with the Racing Handle and sent to him from Mr. José Ramon Juaregi himself after some complaints on the standard slip-fit thin handle. While Lane is more of a collector/purveyor, yes, but he's more a user than any of the Axe Junkie garden variety.
> 
> I see you you mean, but rest assured that the log behind it was there to stop any over-penetration on the final driving cut. I had a close call the day before with that heavy axe and did most of my bucking with a log behind the log that I was bucking. Needless to say, I ended up ordering a set of chainmail guards for my feet and shins. Check is in the mail and we'll get them shipped as soon as Mr. Simcox receives payment.
> 
> I'll tool around with a different microphone, because it does get tiresome Channing the sounds levels of each clip when editing to better hear my voice, and then the chopping is too loud. Nah, I'll stick to my regular gig and my own personal aspirations. The market is already flooded with bush and homesteading experts like Wranglerstar ...



Yeah, he also said that 675 grams was 3 something pounds so maybe he was having a bad day. What's interesting is I watched a video he did about the Stihl axe, quite a while back and I thought has this guy ever swung an axe, here is another review done by a guy who doesn't have a clue about the tool he is holding. Fast forward to a month ago, I start watching axe videos again, yadda yadda yadda, come across him and all the testing and videos he's done and it's obvious he's now competent. Never underestimate practice and repetition.

The video was called People's choice. Had the Basque, Stihl, and another I can't remember.

This was the Basque video, no log behind. I meant to start doing that and just never did. That's a good idea. These things can be unforgiving.

Is this with a smart phone? I'm not sure what others do, maybe they have the same issue. I have a GoPro for myself and my family but I'm never talking to it to know how well it handles different sounds.

Wranglerstar 2.0. Faster, stronger, even more ludicrous thumbnails.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 11, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> Nice video C. . Wish i was 30 years younger to do that.



Thanks, Steve - if I don't stretch properly and overdo it, I'll be feeling 30 years older by the next day...



DSW said:


> Yeah, he also said that 675 grams was 3 something pounds so maybe he was having a bad day. What's interesting is I watched a video he did about the Stihl axe, quite a while back and I thought has this guy ever swung an axe, here is another review done by a guy who doesn't have a clue about the tool he is holding. Fast forward to a month ago, I start watching axe videos again, yadda yadda yadda, come across him and all the testing and videos he's done and it's obvious he's now competent. Never underestimate practice and repetition.
> 
> The video was called People's choice. Had the Basque, Stihl, and another I can't remember.
> 
> ...



I can understand that, I mess up my imperial/metric conversions all the time in videos when speaking off the cuff. I get them wrong about as often as I get them right. Yeah, he's come a long way, I think he needed to with some of the content he's been putting out, and especially so since he launched his line of artisan axes. Can't be a floppy axe swinger and expect people to respect your brand! That being said, for a while now Lane has been doing some absolutely impeccable restorations and work on old and new axes. He has a talent for sure. He's also a natural in front of the camera and is entertaining to watch and listen to.

Oh yeah, that was a close call. It was embarrassing, but I thought it was worth showing because one little slip up can spell disaster. Some other axe folks have suggested getting chainmail guards because I do a lot of bucking , and with a heavier and wickedly ground axe, it makes sense. Might actually be nice to not wear my heavy logging boots while chopping. I have some really great runners that are extremely comfortable with great traction and flexibility. Steel toe boots don't do anything to protect the side of your foot...

I have fond memories of watching Cody's channel years ago, but he's clearly sold out. Can't argue with his success, though... If only he wasn't such a butthurt douche I might still watch him. Plus he talks out of the both sides of his mouth. I happened upon a video of him by chance not but 2 weeks ago. He was changing the front caliper on his F-250 and starting going off about what brands of vehicles to buy, saying only buy American, but dismissed anything Mopar.... then said "don't buy anything European".... I've heard that outside of the frame of camera in his videos he drives an Audi. We all now how Audi drivers are... even BMW drivers don't like Audi folks


----------



## DSW (Feb 14, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> I understand that, I mess up my imperial/metric conversions all the time in videos when speaking off the cuff. I get them wrong about as often as I get them right. Yeah, he's come a long way, I think he needed to with some of the content he's been putting out, and especially so since he launched his line of artisan axes. Can't be a floppy axe swinger and expect people to respect your brand! That being said, for a while now Lane has been doing some absolutely impeccable restorations and work on old and new axes. He has a talent for sure. He's also a natural in front of the camera and is entertaining to watch and listen to.
> 
> Oh yeah, that was a close call. It was embarrassing, but I thought it was worth showing because one little slip up can spell disaster. Some other axe folks have suggested getting chainmail guards because I do a lot of bucking , and with a heavier and wickedly ground axe, it makes sense. Might actually be nice to not wear my heavy logging boots while chopping. I have some really great runners that are extremely comfortable with great traction and flexibility. Steel toe boots don't do anything to protect the side of your foot...
> 
> I have fond memories of watching Cody's channel years ago, but he's clearly sold out. Can't argue with his success, though... If only he wasn't such a butthurt douche I might still watch him. Plus he talks out of the both sides of his mouth. I happened upon a video of him by chance not but 2 weeks ago. He was changing the front caliper on his F-250 and starting going off about what brands of vehicles to buy, saying only buy American, but dismissed anything Mopar.... then said "don't buy anything European".... I've heard that outside of the frame of camera in his videos he drives an Audi. We all now how Audi drivers are... even BMW drivers don't like Audi folks




I wouldn't have even known most of the time but I had been looking at some axe heads measured in grams and had a frame of reference. Well he set up a comparison video, put it up in text, and said it, so it's not the same as saying it mid conversation but to err is human and he pumps out a LOT of material so I understand. Yeah, he seems very passionate about axes. 

Not embarrassing at all. I've had that and other similar things happen. The only people who don't make mistakes don't do anything at all. This year and last I wore my Muck boots the entire time. The ground is too wet for anything else. I'll definitely try something lighter when the ground gets harder. 

Haha. I honestly don't know much about the guy, when I first heard of him he was already big. In fact I didn't even see his videos, I read an article about people whose job was YouTube and it referenced him. I literally thought 'people make a living off this', then I looked him up and was even more confused.  You got to sell out to eat out. If he drives his European car to get a Starbucks and picks up a movie his fans may start to get second thoughts on his credentials.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 15, 2020)

Something came in the mail today....






















Very comfortable, after a few minutes, you forget you're wearing them!


----------



## DSW (Feb 18, 2020)

AXETRA AXETRA read all about ittttt!

(Corny huh?  )




Rick 1 

8 foot wide exactly, hair over 4 foot tall.




Rick 2

I already restacked the first one when I found two trees spaced at 8 foot and didn't feel like doing it again.

10 foot long, at least 4.5 tall. It does pyramid but mostly on one side, I feel comfortable saying it's a complete rick.




Final rick. 

After I completed my other two ricks, I combined the little piles I had around and to my compete astonishment I was almost done. 

8 foot long on the dot. ( Got smart and found the trees before I started stacking.) 48-52 inches tall. 




Another year, another cord.

I started on a beautiful New year's day, 2-3 hours. Hurt my hand on something unrelated and was out for a few weeks. When I came back I just got into a groove. 1-2 hours nearly every evening for 2 weeks. Didn't even think about it, just repetition. Finished on February 7.

I chopped Poplar, Sassafras, Beech, Cherry, Gum, White Oak, Red Oak, Maple. 

Used quite a few different axes I had been playing with. My 4 pound, 5 dollar Michigan pattern that I put on a hand carved handle easily saw the most use. No splitting axe, used whatever axe I had in my hand. Nothing was a hard splitting wood besides the gum.

Think that's about it.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 19, 2020)

DSW said:


> AXETRA AXETRA read all about ittttt!
> 
> (Corny huh?  )
> 
> ...



Bravo, Sir - Bravo!

I don't know what you do for a living, but I wish I had more free time during the winter. For me, I have only my weekends until the days get longer to where I still work in daylight when I get home from work. Pretty sure you're first this. Another notch for Team AS! - Cheers!


----------



## DSW (Feb 21, 2020)

Multifaceted said:


> Bravo, Sir - Bravo!
> 
> I don't know what you do for a living, but I wish I had more free time during the winter. For me, I have only my weekends until the days get longer to where I still work in daylight when I get home from work. Pretty sure you're first this. Another notch for Team AS! - Cheers!




Thank ya.

Yeah, 1 or 2 hours most evenings and then a few hours on Saturday.

I walked out in some light rain and walked in with some but was fortunate to not have to deal with that either.

I'd take any season over winter so there's plenty of good chopping left. Besides the horrid 90+ and humidity it only gets better.

Last year I knew I wasn't gonna continue with the axe and I certainly didn't and lost track of the thread and axe content as well. This year I'm planning on keeping up with the axes myself and seeing what others are up to. Definitely keep updating the thread with your progress/videos, I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 21, 2020)

DSW said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> Yeah, 1 or 2 hours most evenings and then a few hours on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Well, you dun gud!

The days are starting to get longer, and like last year, I've got a mountain of logs to split and stack before the spring rains and bugs start to manifest, but I'm it shouldn't take that long. The days are already getting longer, and soon the stupid DST will kick in, so it'll provide me more daylight after work. Last year I finished before July, so can't see why that couldn't be the case again this year. I mean, no reason to rush it, right?

I'll definitely keep up the video, but might migrate my content to a new pseudonym channel so not to associate my real name with it anymore, still undecided. And you sir, keep up the chopping and I look forward to seeing more from you as well!


----------



## DSW (Feb 23, 2020)

Splitting will keep you ready for chopping and it's substantially easier, win win. No rush at all, although finished I plan to do a little chopping this fall and every season in between.

I can understand that, anything specific prompt those thoughts? I look forward to you slaying with that Basque under any name you see fit.

I plan to do quite a bit more falling and limbing for sure. Little bit of bucking but nothing to the extent of the cordwood challenge.

I toyed with the idea of doing my entire 4-5 cord yearly supply with an axe. During the chopping I deemed that crazy. It's definitely doable, but I already know I would start to resent picking up the axe rather than looking forward to it.


----------



## Multifaceted (Feb 28, 2020)

New Rules for this year's challenge:


----------

